# Unpopular Opinions 2.0



## Cryoraptor (Oct 14, 2020)

Seeing as the last one got closed because of edgelords, let's start a new one!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

This belongs to the EOF

That's my unpopular opinion btw.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 14, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> This belongs to the EOF


Can we get this moved please?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2020)

This belongs in GOTC for as long as people can stay civil.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

Report your post if you think it needs to get moved.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Oct 14, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> This belongs in GOTC for as long as people can stay civil.


Fair enough


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Zenoblade chronicles 2 isnt that good(yes, i know I already wrote this, just bringing it to the 2.0 thread)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 15, 2020)

Word of advice: if you don't give people with inflammatory opinions attention, they won't get any power to respond. That's my observation of why the old thread burnt down like the Wicker Man while Nicholas Cage is still screaming about bees in his eyes:



Anyways...

...I think a lot of the RPGs with anime artstyles you see on every platform (be it PSP, PS Vita, 3DS, Steam, Switch, etc.) tend to all look very similar to each other when done in 3D like this:

 (btw, dear God, the voices and no mouths moving...)

I can't wait for these games to possibly look as awesome as this one day when developed for something that isn't a portable system:



Guest characters in fighting games take away from character slots away from characters for a series and potential newcomers. I get maybe one-two at most, but not the mess that MK11 is becoming with it being "MK, plus a 80s celebrity deathmatch that no one will give a shit about the day after the new characters release...oh, and also featuring Spawn from the Spawn series!"

With games like Smash, its kind of become the point, even if I think that all of the third party characters being in the game is painting Nintendo into an inevitable corner that it won't be able to get out from come Smash 6. Also, its kind of the whole point with games like Marvel Vs. Capcom or just Capcom Vs. Whoever. Which reminds me, why not make a Capcom Vs. Capcom game for once? No legal nonsense, no cheap budgets like the fiasco with Marvel Infinite Functions, just Ryu, Ken, Amaterasu, Dante, Nero, Vergil, Wesker, Nemesis, Arthur, Firebrand, Morrigan, Demitri, Bishamon, Jedah, Unknown Soldier, Devilotte, Pure & Fur, Strider, Ton Pooh, Guy, Cody, Haggar, Rolento, Sodom, Viewtiful Joe, Phoenix Wright, Fiona, Captain Commando, every Megaman, etc.. I could go on, but goddamn, it'd have so many characters that they could put in! And they could do the usual Champion Edition, Turbo, Super Turbo, HD Remix, Ultra, Omega, Final, etc. that all Capcom fighters inevitably go through at some point as much as they want!

With MUGEN, there's no legal BS that creators are bound by, and MUGEN and/or Elecbyte (whoever comprises that company and has their hands on the source code for the engine) haven't been sued, thankfully, so anything is possible: (WARNING: DO NOT WATCH THE FOLLOWING IN THE DARK, AND IF YOU HAVE EPILEPSY...well, you probably aren't reading this anyways, but still, INSANITY FOLLOWS)


----------



## Teslas Fate (Oct 19, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Word of advice: if you don't give people with inflammatory opinions attention, they won't get any power to respond. That's my observation of why the old thread burnt down like the Wicker Man while Nicholas Cage is still screaming about bees in his eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More an unpopular fact that relates to Chuck Norris beating people in Mugen.... My grandpa was in mixed martial arts with him and he kicked his ass. 
For my unpopular opinion Donald Trump is going to win the election (This isn’t up for debate)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2020)

alright, i will start
-4:3 is the best aspect ratio for general purpose handheld devices (such as phones), videogames, animation and movies, widescreen is better for productivity
-Eastern European art>>>Western European art
-The Beatles are just ok
-Most screens nowadays are too big, my sweet spots are 40" for tvs, 20" for monitors, 15" for laptops and 4" for phones
-Consoles should be standardized, having three different incompatible standards with one company behind each is not good for consumers, a single standard with many manufacturers is
-Both Android and iOS are shit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Silent_Gunner said:


> With games like Smash, its kind of become the point, even if I think that all of the third party characters being in the game is painting Nintendo into an inevitable corner that it won't be able to get out from come Smash 6. Also, its kind of the whole point with games like Marvel Vs. Capcom or just Capcom Vs. Whoever. Which reminds me, why not make a Capcom Vs. Capcom game for once? No legal nonsense, no cheap budgets like the fiasco with Marvel Infinite Functions, just Ryu, Ken, Amaterasu, Dante, Nero, Vergil, Wesker, Nemesis, Arthur, Firebrand, Morrigan, Demitri, Bishamon, Jedah, Unknown Soldier, Devilotte, Pure & Fur, Strider, Ton Pooh, Guy, Cody, Haggar, Rolento, Sodom, Viewtiful Joe, Phoenix Wright, Fiona, Captain Commando, every Megaman, etc.. I could go on, but goddamn, it'd have so many characters that they could put in! And they could do the usual Champion Edition, Turbo, Super Turbo, HD Remix, Ultra, Omega, Final, etc. that all Capcom fighters inevitably go through at some point as much as they want!
> 
> With MUGEN, there's no legal BS that creators are bound by, and MUGEN and/or Elecbyte (whoever comprises that company and has their hands on the source code for the engine) haven't been sued, thankfully, so anything is possible: (WARNING: DO NOT WATCH THE FOLLOWING IN THE DARK, AND IF YOU HAVE EPILEPSY...well, you probably aren't reading this anyways, but still, INSANITY FOLLOWS)


semiofftopic, but i'd love to see smash's concept in fps form, just something like, ID Software Vs Valve would be absolute chaos, and probably a ton of fun


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 19, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> More an unpopular fact that relates to Chuck Norris beating people in Mugen.... My grandpa was in mixed martial arts with him and he kicked his ass.
> For my unpopular opinion Donald Trump is going to win the election (This isn’t up for debate)



IDK about you, but I think there just _might _be a bit of a difference between IRL Chuck Norris and Chuck Norris Fact #56243845908: Chuck Norris SUN CRUSH OPPONENT WHILE THROWING TEN MILLION RUGAL EXPLOSIONS, UPPERCUTTING PEOPLE INTO THE BG WHILE NOT TAKING ANY DAMAGE BECAUSE HE LITERALLY HAS NO HURTBOX, AND COULD ONLY BE DEFEATED BY REAL CHEAP CHARACTERS LIKE F1, THAT ONE CHARACTER THAT REMOVES THE OTHER PLAYER FROM THE MATCH, AND ONE THAT SHALL NOT BE NAMED.


----------



## LEGOMYEGGO (Oct 21, 2020)

the sonic games are not that ad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and genshin impact doesn't deserve the hate that they are getting just e happy that they gave it to y'all for free it could've been another $60 game


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 21, 2020)

LEGOMYEGGO said:


> the sonic games are not that ad



Not that ad?


----------



## LEGOMYEGGO (Oct 21, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Not that ad?


my keys are roken XD


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 23, 2020)

Here are mine:

Star Wars is the most overrated property of all time.
Cheating in online games is fun, especially for games where you never get banned for it.
The Land Before Time sequels are definitely worth watching.
Voting for third party candidates is not a wasted vote. I'll never understand why so many people disagree with this...
Despite the bugs, Windows 10 is better overall than Windows 7.

Wearing diapers is much better than using toilets.
More can be found here.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2020)

I really think it should be ok to ban someone just for being a White Nationalist or a Neo-Nazi.


----------



## vinstage (Oct 24, 2020)

overwatch is still good and moderately fun.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Oct 24, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I really think it should be ok to ban someone just for being a White Nationalist or a Neo-Nazi.


You would wouldn’t you


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> You would wouldn’t you


I wouldn’t even hesitate.


----------



## Wolfy (Oct 24, 2020)

Having a overwhelming amount of games is only justified if you have friends to one day play them with.
A large amount of the world's worth can be based on perspective.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Oct 24, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I wouldn’t even hesitate.


Good to know your morality


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I really think it should be ok to ban someone just for being a White Nationalist or a Neo-Nazi.


When you take someone down, based on their ideas, even if said ideas are harmful, you dont get them to change, you get them to hide, which makes getting them to change harder.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 25, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> When you take someone down, based on their ideas, even if said ideas are harmful, you dont get them to change, you get them to hide, which makes getting them to change harder.



Yeah, it's kind of like the idea behind repression in Freud's psychoanalytic theory; if you repress what are, essentially, base desires as represented by the Id, and don't use the Ego to balance things out in a healthy way between it and the Superego, then you have someone who will, when they can't let their base ideas out, they will try more subtle ways to win others to their ideology in this scenario.

But that's Freud's view on psychotherapy.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> When you take someone down, based on their ideas, even if said ideas are harmful, you dont get them to change, you get them to hide, which makes getting them to change harder.


I am gonna be honest with you, I am all for trying to help and change people but most of them the ones who join this site just end up trying to either trying to gather support or just harass members. I don’t really think most members are really that up for trying to change actual dangerous people and it’s a detriment on the community to expect us to do that. So maybe I could make it clearer, White Nationalists and Neo-Nazis trying to actively spread their beliefs on the community should be dealt with through warnings, suspensions, and banning. Maybe the staff already does this, I know they have taken reports in the past pretty seriously. But, I personally won’t hesitate banning them.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 25, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am gonna be honest with you, I am all for trying to help and change people but most of them the ones who join this site just end up trying to either trying to gather support or just harass members. I don’t really think most members are really that up for trying to change actual dangerous people and it’s a detriment on the community to expect us to do that. So maybe I could make it clearer, White Nationalists and Neo-Nazis trying to actively spread their beliefs on the community should be dealt with through warnings, suspensions, and banning. Maybe the staff already does this, I know they have taken reports in the past pretty seriously. But, I personally won’t hesitate banning them.



And I'll repeat: if you want to defeat the trolls (because IMO, a lot of people looked at videos and memes like "Ben Shapiro DESTROYS UGLY FEMINIST ABORTION SUPPORTER WITH FACTS AND LOGIC" and other things like that interview Jordan Peterson conducted by Cathy "so what you're saying is" Newman and saw all the people who get triggered and saw it as gold to discover), you're going to have to avoid biting the bait. A fisher isn't going to keep going to a lake when he isn't getting any game, food, or whatever else fishers get fish for, and bullies aren't going to gang up on someone who's unfazed by their harassment unless if it's a part of a malevolent scheme they plan to ramp up if their initial provocations bear no fruit.

The thing is, the trolls are pushing you to ban them and others. They're testing to see if you're the bigger man/woman/*insert whatever else here*. If they see you balk and shut everything down, or get some other kind of negative reaction that makes one look weak, they win. The only way to win is to just not feed them.

Otherwise, that leads to a situation where the OG unpopular opinions thread gets locked down.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Oct 25, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am gonna be honest with you, I am all for trying to help and change people but most of them the ones who join this site just end up trying to either trying to gather support or just harass members. I don’t really think most members are really that up for trying to change actual dangerous people and it’s a detriment on the community to expect us to do that. So maybe I could make it clearer, White Nationalists and Neo-Nazis trying to actively spread their beliefs on the community should be dealt with through warnings, suspensions, and banning. Maybe the staff already does this, I know they have taken reports in the past pretty seriously. But, I personally won’t hesitate banning them.


I most certainly agree but that defeats the purpose of political and opinionated threads because they also have the right too spread their beliefs it’s no different than people spreading their political beliefs


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> I most certainly agree but that defeats the purpose of political and opinionated threads because they also have the right too spread their beliefs it’s no different than people spreading their political beliefs


Unpopular opinion, I am not a fan of the political section. I understand why it’s there and the such, but not a fan. That being said, I am going to be honest, I kind of said what I needed to say and really don’t see any reason to change my opinion. For obvious reasons (being that I am trans,) I have issues with those kinds of people on the forums. Every time they join, they always end up harassing trans members and it’s really annoying to deal with.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 25, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Cheating in online games is fun, especially for games where you never get banned for it.


It ruins others's fun.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Unpopular opinion, I am not a fan of the political section. I understand why it’s there and the such, but not a fan. That being said, I am going to be honest, I kind of said what I needed to say and really don’t see any reason to change my opinion. For obvious reasons (being that I am trans,) I have issues with those kinds of people on the forums. Every time they join, they always end up harassing trans members and it’s really annoying to deal with.


Not really unpopular. Most people that don't use it hate it. But yeah i agree that section is bad.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Oct 25, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Unpopular opinion, I am not a fan of the political section. I understand why it’s there and the such, but not a fan. That being said, I am going to be honest, I kind of said what I needed to say and really don’t see any reason to change my opinion. For obvious reasons (being that I am trans,) I have issues with those kinds of people on the forums. Every time they join, they always end up harassing trans members and it’s really annoying to deal with.


I totally understand how you feel


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2020)

any community seeking to thrive needs some degree of elitism and gatekeeping, sure, too much is bad, but i see it as body fat, it isnt healthy to have too much, but neither is having none


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Nov 2, 2020)

Game Streaming is okay if its something like xCloud

(Probably unpopular around this circle of the web) Despite its glaring flaws, the Switch is the best Nintendo console, and I think more will agree once the thing goes 6 feet under.

I dislike when games "replace" other games. Even when they are "new" entries, they just kinda feel like the same shit. Fighting and sports game are the worst offenders.

A lot of "good" NES games are bad.

Mario 64 is shitty from the 30~ stars I bothered to get.

Odyssey is the best Mario Platformer.

Steve is the best Ultimate addition.


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 2, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> alright, i will start
> -4:3 is the best aspect ratio for general purpose handheld devices (such as phones), videogames, animation and movies, widescreen is better for productivity
> -Eastern European art>>>Western European art
> -The Beatles are just ok
> ...


Gritting my teeth on the rest, yada yada, entitled to your opinion.
The logic of just one company for game systems doesn't add up though. That would just end up with $2,000 gaming systems due to no competition, aka monopoly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2020)

Unpopular opinion, if people can't agree to disagree on politics, serious topics, etc without being civil and still willing to be friends, they weren't really friends to begin with and you're better off without those people in your life. I don't care what peoples' views are, what they believe in or what political stances they have, if they're going to shit on you for having different opinions or don't agree with certain views, cut out those people in your life. They're clearly not willing to accept people for what they think or believe, so yeah, it's my opinion that either people be civil and learn to disagree and be friends, or cut out that negativity in your life. That's my humble, and controversial opinion.


On a lighter note, cloud gaming as a concept is a cop out and lazy lack of effort to port a game over to a console. Until ISP bandwidth caps are ruled illegal by the FCC, I'd rather pirate a game than turn to cloud gaming.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2020)

Benja81 said:


> Gritting my teeth on the rest, yada yada, entitled to your opinion.
> The logic of just one company for game systems doesn't add up though. That would just end up with $2,000 gaming systems due to no competition, aka monopoly.


i didnt say there should be only one company, i said there should be one standard

the current system has essentialy 3 competing standards (consoles) with one company behind each, all incompatible between each other

the system i propose has one standard, with a lot more manufacturers behind it (all making a different system, but within specifications of the standard), all compatible with each other

this has a lot of benefits
-developers only having to do one version of a given game
-more competition, as any company wanting to make a games system is now free of the worries noone will develop for their system, since it will have the same library all other systems have since day one
-cheaper prices for less developed countries, as a local company an make it, thus, lowering taxes since you wont pay import fees
-easier for consumers, no need to take exclusives into account when buying a new system, just buy what fits your budget or your aesthetic preferences
-more variation, as more companies are behind the standard, it's expected you get more choices on how you want your system to look
-more frequent updates, newer, smaller and more power efficient systems would release more often, instead of the current "wait a few years for the slim, then a few more for the more powerful one, then a few more for the next gen" instead, a next gen would be a newer, more up to date revision of the standard (kinda like msx 2, or, in the case of home video, the jump from dvd to bluray)


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 3, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i didnt say there should be only one company, i said there should be one standard
> 
> the current system has essentialy 3 competing standards (consoles) with one company behind each, all incompatible between each other
> 
> ...


Ok that makes a lot more sense, it would possibly be better for all involved, assuming the companies could all agree on a format.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 3, 2020)

"New normal" is an oxymoron.


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 3, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> "New normal" is an oxymoron.


Thus the temptation for "funny" people to say it all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 3, 2020)

lets pray this shit doesn't get edgy again, anyway...

spacehamster is better than caddicarus


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 3, 2020)

The term "white people" is prejudice. No I don't think everyone who says the term "white people" is racist of course, but I'm sensitive to the topic being that I'm a "white person" in America, where its used the most I think. The reason its prejudice is because of the end result of it. It causes the descendants of peoples from many, many different countries and cultures and lumps them all in together, which has the inevitable effect, on maybe the less enlightened ones (unfortunately the majority), to think all "white people" are the same, or even similar. After all we don't refer to all who are neither "white" nor "black" as "brown people." I'm pretty sure that would be super racist.


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2020)

Benja81 said:


> The term "white people" is prejudice


Eh, I call my black friends "black" and they call me "white", none of us give a fuck.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2020)

Viri said:


> Eh, I call my black friends "black" and they call me "white", none of us give a fuck.


you reminded me of a 4chan post
>be italian
>have black friend
>call each other nigatoni


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 3, 2020)

Viri said:


> Eh, I call my black friends "black" and they call me "white", none of us give a fuck.


Its not about the individual cases of people saying it, that would of course be very petty, since its a commonly used term. Again its the end result of it. Calling black people black basically means that their ancestors came from Africa. I do also understand that there are a ton of different countries and cultures in Africa, not just one. But the difference is that "Black" also has a very different connotation, because African Americans chose to turn it into a statement of power, to be proud of their "blackness" and I applaud that, because of what they have had to deal with in this country. But we all know "white power" has a very different meaning that I don't subscribe to. So its apples and oranges on that.


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2020)

Benja81 said:


> Its not about the individual cases of people saying it, that would of course be very petty, since its a commonly used term. Again its the end result of it. Calling black people black basically means that their ancestors came from Africa. I do also understand that there are a ton of different countries and cultures in Africa, not just one. But the difference is that "Black" also has a very different connotation, because African Americans chose to turn it into a statement of power, to be proud of their "blackness" and I applaud that, because of what they have had to deal with in this country. But we all know "white power" has a very different meaning that I don't subscribe to. So its apples and oranges on that.


Don't care, unless it's really super obvious what ethnicity someone is, they're just a black guy, white guy, Asian guy, etc to me at first.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2020)

Chase is probably one of the better Jojo OPs


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 3, 2020)

Viri said:


> Don't care, unless it's really super obvious what ethnicity someone is, they're just a black guy, white guy, Asian guy, etc to me at first.


You are right there. It is part of the problem that you can't really always tell I suppose 
As for the case with many African-Americans, there is no way to tell for sure other than 'Africa' because of how they were brought to America.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Nov 3, 2020)

Any kind of condiment except mayo tastes awful.
Cats are better than dogs
The wii is better than the gamecube.
Nintendo should make their consoles slightly more powerful.
90% of fast food resturants in america are dogshit.


----------



## 2shizukasensei88 (Nov 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I really think it should be ok to ban someone just for being a White Nationalist or a Neo-Nazi.



That's a popular opinion, smh npcs.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 4, 2020)

2shizukasensei88 said:


> That's a popular opinion, smh npcs.


*deep breaths*
*remembers the last thread*
*shuts mouth*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)

The new car smell is fucking disgusting


----------



## vinstage (Nov 6, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Unpopular opinion, if people can't agree to disagree on politics, serious topics, etc without being civil and still willing to be friends, they weren't really friends to begin with and you're better off without those people in your life. I don't care what peoples' views are, what they believe in or what political stances they have, if they're going to shit on you for having different opinions or don't agree with certain views, cut out those people in your life. They're clearly not willing to accept people for what they think or believe, so yeah, it's my opinion that either people be civil and learn to disagree and be friends, or cut out that negativity in your life. That's my humble, and controversial opinion.


I don't think that's controversial. My friend supports Trump and his policies but she's able to distinguish his social front and his political policies hence why she's able to support him. She also digests a lot of conspiracy but she has her reasons for supporting him I genuinely could understand where she was coming from. 
Just because I personally don't agree with Trump as a person despite being a good politician doesn't mean I'm about to leave her as a friend. I think if it was a case of her beliefs influenced her personality then you genuinely can't be their friend and if someone's political views get in the way of your friendship then that's not a friendship. 
I think it works both ways about putting people's views down, I don't condemn her, I'd rather hear her out because I'm genuinely curious. So many people tell her she's wrong and she should stop supporting Trump especially as a black female but at the end of the day she's entitled to her own beliefs and views.


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 7, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> When you take someone down, based on their ideas, even if said ideas are harmful, you dont get them to change, you get them to hide, which makes getting them to change harder.



this assumes you care more about the person you're banning than the community they're harming


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Nov 13, 2020)

The switch lite is better than the regular switch


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 15, 2020)

scubersteve said:


> this assumes you care more about the person you're banning than the community they're harming



The community can then tell the person why they're wrong. You know, like in an RPG when our heroes confront the final boss, and every party member tells said evil villain (who always has power said to be equal to a God, but loses to the Power of Friendship anyways) about why they're wrong? Kind of like that.

"The only thing necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing." Having a mod or whoever else in authority ban someone doesn't let the individuals in the community exercise their autonomy towards legitimate good. All it does is create an echo chamber, and do you really want another Tumblr, Twitter, REEEEEEEESetERA, GameFAQs forums, etc.?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh boy. Unpopular opinions has turned into a petty banter shitfest.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ChicoPancho said:


> The switch lite is better than the regular switch


Until you get drift, or want to play it on the TV.

This whole ordeal of "let's release 'x' series title annually" has ruined the gaming market and oversaturated the market. I hope we have another video game crash.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Nov 15, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Oh boy. Unpopular opinions has turned into a petty banter shitfest.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


sticks are easy enough to fix but I shouldn't have to do it


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 16, 2020)

MegaMan X5 is the best MegaMan game.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2020)

Facts are facts, not matter how people feels about it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2020)

i've finally returned
Foam Earphones>Plastic Earphones>>>>>>>Rubber Earphones


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 13, 2020)

2+2=4
There are only 2 genders
If tomatoes are a fruit, then Ketchup is a smoothie.



Lilith Valentine said:


> Unpopular opinion, I am not a fan of the political section. I understand why it’s there and the such, but not a fan. That being said, I am going to be honest, I kind of said what I needed to say and really don’t see any reason to change my opinion. For obvious reasons (being that I am trans,) I have issues with those kinds of people on the forums. Every time they join, they always end up harassing trans members and it’s really annoying to deal with.


Maybe if trans people weren't always like "Hey everyone, look at me, I'm trans! Give me attention and treat me special" No one needs to know what you do with your gender bits, nor do they care.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 18, 2020)

After Cyberpunk's big failure, I have to say something that, as a gamer who wants more out of these games at launch, is going to be contradictory to that wish:

I think devs should absolutely scale back on their ambition and cut content if it means putting out a higher quality product at launch or just in general.

I'm going to use the Batman Arkham games as an example; imagine that, in Batman Gotham Knights, they decide to put in Arkham City as an explorable area in addition to every room in Arkham Asylum; game comes out, and it's worse than Arkham Knight in this scenario because the devs were focusing so hard on trying to provide a bigger quantity of content as opposed to making sure what does go in there is fun, memorable, and worth going back to. Like, as opposed to Arkham City being included as an explorable area with stuff to do and everything, and Arkham Asylum being as explorable as it was in the original, tear all that out, and incorporate ideas from it into the singular Gotham city area to make the game more than just the "Arkham Knight mod where you can play as everyone other than Batman with an actual story and unique boss fights as opposed to just a player switch mod" and worth getting for diehard Batfans.

Cyberpunk had all of this hype and ambition coming up behind it, what with how much of the boundaries were being pushed by CDPR in more ways than one and how it seemed to be the Deus Ex game that we wish we got this generation as opposed to the lackluster Mankind Divided, which, while shorter and more incomplete, from what I've heard, doesn't have all of the bugs that Cyberpunk is apparently having. I know the Deus Ex MD had Human Revolution to build off of, but considering that Cyberpunk was in development for 8 years and that Deus Ex Human Revolution's development time was...late 2000's-2011?

I would have taken a singular, non-customizable character that was cool looking over the very involved and detailed character creation process that has you determining everything about your character under their clothes, if you know what I mean. The thing about character creators is that you want to be able to see the character. But if the game is primarily in first person, and is primarily a single-player experience? Then it doesn't matter as much. Do you think anyone would care about created characters in Soul Calibur if the game was in first-person?


----------



## morvoran (Dec 18, 2020)

Unpopular opinions:

You shouldn't discriminate someone for the color of their skin.

If you are born in the US, you are an American.  Not European American, African American, Indian American, etc.

It's ok to be white.

Saying, "it's ok to be white" is not a racist statement.

It's ok to be straight.

Saying, 'it's ok to be straight" is not a homophobic statement.

You shouldn't give others preferential treatment over anybody based on race, gender, sexuality, etc.

Merit should be the determining factor in hiring someone for a job.

Socialism/communism is not a better choice over democracy or a constitutional republic.

If your side cheats/steals an election, you shouldn't accept it as being fine just because you were brainwashed to thinking the other candidate is a horrible person, and you want your side to win.

Killing babies is wrong no matter how long they've been alive.


----------



## owlfy (Dec 19, 2020)

If you cheat on your spouse you should be put to death.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dying is easy, living is harder.
Destroying is easy, building is harder.
Winning is easy, governing is harder.
Killing is easy, peace is harder.

(Just to be transparent some of this is from Hamilton )


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 2, 2021)

owlfy said:


> If you cheat on your spouse you should be put to death.


Perhaps, or at least sentenced to several years in prison or some time doing hard labor. 

My unpopular opinion for here is that Polygamy is not inherently a vice. How many spouses/partners someone has in a marriage doesn't have to just be one and only one per individual marriage. Not all cultures have the same laws on marriage.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)

Nationality should be based on your bloodline, not the territory you were born


----------



## PewnyPL (Jan 4, 2021)

Doom Eternal is nowhere near as good as Doom 2016 and is far from GOTY.
I'm serious here. Eternal feels almost like a chore to play with how much they force you to use the chainsaw to regain ammo, especially during big encounters. In 2016 you only had the finisher which gave you health, ammo was never an issue, but in Eternal? It really ruined my fun of playing the game to the point I had to lower difficulty to the easiest one, even though I've beaten the entirety of Doom 2016 on hard difficulty.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 4, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> Chase is probably one of the better Jojo OPs


Not unpopular


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)

Pipistrele said:


> Not unpopular


nah, most people often say it's the worst, though i know it has it's fans (myself included)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PewnyPL said:


> Doom Eternal is nowhere near as good as Doom 2006 and is far from GOTY.
> I'm serious here. Eternal feels almost like a chore to play with how much they force you to use the chainsaw to regain ammo, especially during big encounters. In 2006 you only had the finisher which gave you health, ammo was never an issue, but in Eternal? It really ruined my fun of playing the game to the point I had to lower difficulty to the easiest one, even though I've beaten the entirety of Doom 2006 on hard difficulty.


you mean 2016? there was no doom released in 2006


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 4, 2021)

morvoran said:


> Unpopular opinions:
> 
> If your side cheats/steals an election, you shouldn't accept it as being fine just because you were brainwashed to thinking the other candidate is a horrible person, and you want your side to win.



Unpopular opinion:

Everyone loves a hypocrite.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 4, 2021)

People should raise questions instead of their feelings on a subject that they don't fully understand.


----------



## PewnyPL (Jan 4, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> you mean 2016? there was no doom released in 2006


Oooops, fixed, my bad there.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 4, 2021)

Unpopular opinion:
The CIA and FBI are NOT infallible, and just because they report on something does not mean they are telling the whole truth. It is quite foolish to take anything they say as automatically being true just because they are the CIA and FBI. CIA far is worse than the FBI, overall. 
Both major political parties in the US are corrupt, not just one or the other.
Feinstein is WRONG when it comes to her advocation for national gun control, and is an avid liar.
I personally think abortion is not inherently wrong, but administration of it should be left to the states to decide within their respective jurisdiction, within the grounds that terminating a pregnancy as a last resort to save a woman's life and rape-conceived infants remains permissible 
If Mixer REALLY HAD to shut down, then Microsoft should have turned it into Skype gaming, or made a contract with the owners of Smashcast.tv (formerly hitbox) or made a partnership with IBM and revitalize Ustream/IBM Cloud video.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jan 4, 2021)

Ok.

- Most fanbases are deluded and lack objectivity

- Fenyx Immortals Rising > BOTW

*puts up heatshield*


----------



## Iamapirate (Jan 11, 2021)

Hiroshima and Nagasaki were necessary.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Jan 12, 2021)

Wow, I've come back to a bomb field



Lilith Valentine said:


> I really think it should be ok to ban someone just for being a White Nationalist or a Neo-Nazi.


As long as they aren't unwelcomingly sharing their... controversial opinions and aren't harassing or being otherwise abusive to other members, I think banning someone just for their beliefs is censorship and totalitarian. What about a black nationalist or black Hitler? Would you be ok with banning them on the basis of their beliefs? How about radical communists and antifa?



Silent_Gunner said:


> And I'll repeat: if you want to defeat the trolls (because IMO, a lot of people looked at videos and memes like "Ben Shapiro DESTROYS UGLY FEMINIST ABORTION SUPPORTER WITH FACTS AND LOGIC" and other things like that interview Jordan Peterson conducted by Cathy "so what you're saying is" Newman and saw all the people who get triggered and saw it as gold to discover), you're going to have to avoid biting the bait. A fisher isn't going to keep going to a lake when he isn't getting any game, food, or whatever else fishers get fish for, and bullies aren't going to gang up on someone who's unfazed by their harassment unless if it's a part of a malevolent scheme they plan to ramp up if their initial provocations bear no fruit.
> 
> The thing is, the trolls are pushing you to ban them and others. They're testing to see if you're the bigger man/woman/*insert whatever else here*. If they see you balk and shut everything down, or get some other kind of negative reaction that makes one look weak, they win. The only way to win is to just not feed them.
> 
> Otherwise, that leads to a situation where the OG unpopular opinions thread gets locked down.


Agreed. This is kinda why once it got to the point where it was just a political shouting contest, I was counter-trolling the troll with their own logic and when it got hopeless, stayed out of it altogether, if I remember correctly.



owlfy said:


> If you cheat on your spouse you should be put to death.


What the fuck dude. As long as it's between consenting adults, this kind of stuff should remain as private business. Besides, anyone can say they were cheated on, and unless there's obvious stuff, it's kinda hard to prove. Let's keep out of people's personal lives and focus on real crimes like murder and rape.



Azerus_Kun said:


> Nationality should be based on your bloodline, not the territory you were born


By that logic, I'd have at least 4 nationalities, possibly more considering I'm 1/8th Canadian and several different groups have settled there, and there would be no Americans because basically no one living in the US today has a genetic history there. Not to mention, this is a slippery slope considering there's little genetic basis for most nations that exist today in general, so it's kinda impossible to define nationality based on bloodline/genetics.


Oh, am I meant to leave another unpopular opinion? Pokemon HGSS is bad.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Cryoraptor said:


> As long as they aren't unwelcomingly sharing their... controversial opinions and aren't harassing or being otherwise abusive to other members, I think banning someone just for their beliefs is censorship and totalitarian. What about a black nationalist or black Hitler? Would you be ok with banning them on the basis of their beliefs? How about radical communists and antifa?


Considering the fact that I am referring to someone who is openly expressing their views as a neo-nazi or white nationalist. So it's safe to say I am referring to someone who is ultimately detrimental to the community and by the nature of their beliefs violate the Temp's TOS. Contrary to popular belief, the rules do not protect the speech of those who pose an actual threat to the community and typically those who are openly Neo-Nazis, White Nationalists, etc. tend to find themselves violating the rules on a pretty regular basis due to their beliefs. It seems like a waste of time to keep having to warn them over and over again until they finally get banned. I am more pro-cut out the nonsense and ban them outright if they believe the Temp is a safe place to express their views. As for Black Nationalists and Black Neo-Nazis, the same rule should apply as well. Considering many like the Black Hebrew Israelites tend to be just as terrible (if not worse at times,) there's no reason to treat them differently just because they are POC. As for the last two, most "radical Communists," aren't really active on the Temp. Antifa is literally a collection of ideas/movement/etc. and really isn't just one group of people. I will say anyone actively pushing for violence should have their post removed and or banned.


owlfy said:


> If you cheat on your spouse you should be put to death.


Controversial opinion, but that's an extreme response that could easily be abused. I actually know a lot of people whose spouses claimed they "cheated on them" despite the facts like pending divorce or other factors. These are people who were often victims of abuse and the claims of cheating from their previous spouse were often additional layers of psychological abuse. My ex-boyfriend even did this to me when I left him for my now ex-girlfriend. The point being is, such an extreme response to cheating could end up killing someone who's actually trying to better their life and or get out of an abusive situation.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)

morvoran said:


> It's ok to be straight


Are you actually insane enough to think that’s an unpopular opinion


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

Cryoraptor said:


> By that logic, I'd have at least 4 nationalities, possibly more considering I'm 1/8th Canadian and several different groups have settled there, and there would be no Americans because basically no one living in the US today has a genetic history there. Not to mention, this is a slippery slope considering there's little genetic basis for most nations that exist today in general, so it's kinda impossible to define nationality based on bloodline/genetics.


there should be a cutoff but imo it still makes more sense than just being born in a place, it would avoid things like anchor babies


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 29, 2021)

unpopular opinion: the next person that makes this thread political gets suspended


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)

Competitive games (reffering to sports, videogames and board games) without any element of randomness are boring to watch


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2021)

TLOU2 is overrated and CDPR's games aren't that great


----------



## nekojosh (Jan 29, 2021)

Classic console style JRPGs and turn-based RPGs are better that action RPGs.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2021)

Idk how unpopular this one is internationally, but i know at least where i live most disagree with me: Everybody has a right to a name change


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 7, 2021)

i hate bees. may or may not be that unpopular.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 7, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i hate bees. may or may not be that unpopular.


I fucking hate you


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I fucking hate you


you actually like them? they stung me like 3 times over multiple occasions.
also another unpopular opinion: you should be able to like a person and be their friend despite their political views. I feel as though that should be a POPULAR opinion, but twitter always proves me wrong


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 7, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> you actually like them? they stung me like 3 times over multiple occasions.
> also another unpopular opinion: you should be able to like a person despite their political views. I feel as though that should be a POPULAR opinion, but twitter always proves me wrong


I love bees


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I love bees


you've been brainwashed by all the honey they make. in fact their just the commoners of the bee kingdom. wasps and hornets are the true offenders
still, its hip to hecc bees


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 7, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> you've been brainwashed by all the honey they make. in fact their just the commoners of the bee kingdom. wasps and hornets are the true offenders
> still, its hip to hecc bees


But they help the environment


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> But they help the environment


i still dont like them


----------



## Daggot (Feb 7, 2021)

Tank controls and directed camera were good!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 11, 2021)

MMX6 is overhated.
MMX2 is better than X1 and X4
Origin, for all its actual flaws, is better than the Epic Tencent Store, Humble Bundle, and in some cases, itch.io.
Origin should not change its name to EA desktop.
Unity is not a bad engine in and of itself.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 19, 2021)

Nights should have a 3rd entry in its series.
The Sega Saturn should have had its dual CPUs placed in different buses.
Sony should have held on to PS2 backwards compatibility for at least slightly longer.
The Sega Saturn should have had Star Wars video games, like at least an upgraded version of the 32X game, and its own version of Rebel Assault.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 19, 2021)

Chrono Cross deserves an HD remake or a sequel... It's been too long without a _new _Chrono game.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 23, 2021)

-garlic is delicious on its own (and onions)
-Reddit sucks
-soy, oat, and almond milk are some of the worst creations ever made
-Fortnite isn't that bad


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> -soy, oat, and almond milk are some of the worst creations ever made


Why? I've tried them and they honestly aren't that bad


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why? I've tried them and they honestly aren't that bad


because I am a huge dairy milk fan and those just don't hit the same


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 23, 2021)

Transformers: Devastation should have had a  direct sequel on PS4 and Xbox One.
At least some of the COD games should come to the Switch.
N64 emulation can improve further.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> N64 emulation can improve further.


How is that an unpopular opinion? Emulation for almost any system can always improve further


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 23, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Transformers: Devastation should have had a  direct sequel on PS4 and Xbox One.
> At least some of the COD games should come to the Switch.
> N64 emulation can improve further.


Bro I agree with all 3 of those.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 23, 2021)

Skyward Sword was more fun than Ocarina of Time.

I'm closing my PM's for a few days.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

Among us fucking sucks


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Among us fucking sucks





 SOUNDS PRETTY SUSSY BRO


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 248658 SOUNDS PRETTY SUSSY BRO


GET OUT OF MY HEAD GET OUT OF MY HEAD


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> GET OUT OF MY HEAD GET OUT OF MY HEAD


absolute jerma moment


----------



## 1NOOB (Feb 25, 2021)

onlyfans shouldnt exist and porn/sex shoudnt be so mainstream . "sex work is work " ok but onlyfans doesnt really have real regulations , i dont think each user do their taxes with this in mind i dont think only fan check the background of them , its like fucking youtube for porn , ho and i dont agree either with making money by playing video games either i find it dumb as a concept , also the same for sports all a big waste of money that could be use to greater goods , its all BS . i hate money too . lol


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 25, 2021)

1NOOB said:


> onlyfans shouldnt exist and porn/sex shoudnt be so mainstream . "sex work is work " ok but onlyfans doesnt really have real regulations , i dont think each user do their taxes with this in mind i dont think only fan check the background of them , its like fucking youtube for porn , ho and i dont agree either with making money by playing video games either i find it dumb as a concept , also the same for sports all a big waste of money that could be use to greater goods , its all BS . i hate money too . lol


I agree with the onlyfans and gaming part


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> I agree with the onlyfans and gaming part


I mean, why not? If people are willing to pay for nudes, why not take advantage of it


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, why not? If people are willing to pay for nudes, why not take advantage of it


Well, people on both sides are part of the problem. It's contributing to the moral degradation of society as well as making dignity and sex trivial things to people.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Well, people on both sides are part of the problem. It's contributing to the moral degradation of society as well as making dignity and sex trivial things to people.


How tf is someone  buying pics of booba the moral degradation of society lmao


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 25, 2021)

Not only is A link to the Past better than Ocarina of Time will ever be, It's still better now in every single way. OOT was never that good to begin with, It certainly doesn't hold up today, it's a pixelated mess and the only reason it ever gets plaudits over ALTTP is because It's the first 3D zelda. Big time nostalgia.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

People who reply to posts with "I agree" are extremely fucking annoying because you could just like the damn post, which says the same thing without making a post that adds absolutely fucking nothing to a discussion


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 25, 2021)

5.25 still belong on pc's. RGB lights and glass side panels are tacky af.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> How tf is someone  buying pics of booba the moral degradation of society lmao


because it normalizes selling nude pictures of yourself on the internet


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> because it normalizes selling nude pictures of yourself on the internet


Good.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> People who reply to posts with "I agree" are extremely fucking annoying because you could just like the damn post, which says the same thing without making a post that adds absolutely fucking nothing to a discussion


I agree


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> because it normalizes selling nude pictures of yourself on the internet


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248673


 Well if you guys don't see the problem then I can't help you. No big deal tho


----------



## VzUh (Feb 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I wouldn’t even hesitate.


i have been waiting for you to become moderator on gbatemp for years now, i am bad at dates but from before a9lh was user friendly, maybe before a9lh at all (long time lurker here)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Well if you guys don't see the problem then I can't help you. No big deal tho


No need to be a passive-aggressive dickhead


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No need to be a passive-aggressive dickhead


I meant that sincerely. I'm trying to say no hard feelings


----------



## VzUh (Feb 25, 2021)

some unpopular opinions:

i do not get relationships. at all. me not comprehend. this has often ended up being a problem for me

playing stuff on keyboard is beyond me. why would anyone want to do that? i got a controller to plug into my (old intel graphics powered) laptop and i regret nothing about it, before that i never really played any computer game because i just couldnt deal with a keyboard

i dont like any sugary drink. i could drink water, or milk/chocolate milk, but everything else is just gross

ppl should be in the same room without talking more. i dont know why everyone else considers it rude or whatever, a shared silence is beautiful


my notification counter jumped from 0 to 19 while i was writing this. im scared now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VzUh said:


> my notification counter jumped from 0 to 19 while i was writing this. im scared now.




yeah this may have had something to do with it i guess lmao


----------



## Xzi (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Among us fucking sucks


Probably not an unpopular opinion these days.  Back when me and some friends could get a full group of ten to stick around (with 2 imps) it was okay, but even then only because everybody wanted to be impostor.  The tasks as a crewmate have always been boring as shit.  Now it's impossible to get a game where less than half of everybody leaves immediately, or without hackers or spammers.  Literally unplayable the last time I tried.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2021)

VzUh said:


> i have been waiting for you to become moderator on gbatemp for years now, i am bad at dates but from before a9lh was user friendly, maybe before a9lh at all (long time lurker here)


I have a feeling my questionable history with the staff and other issues tend to keep me far from “Staff material.” But who knows, maybe my less hostile nature and attempts to be a better person might have an impact ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I am not banking on me being part of the staff though


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2021)

It's extremely hypocritical to be against hunting without being vegan, i've never done it myself, but whenever i express interest in hunting i get told it's wrong mostly by people who eat meat, i don't get it, i'm not trying to be edgy, i just don't get it


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 26, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> More an unpopular fact that relates to Chuck Norris beating people in Mugen.... My grandpa was in mixed martial arts with him and he kicked his ass.
> For my unpopular opinion Donald Trump is going to win the election (This isn’t up for debate)


well this aged like milk


----------



## VzUh (Feb 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I have a feeling my questionable history with the staff and other issues tend to keep me far from “Staff material.” But who knows, maybe my less hostile nature and attempts to be a better person might have an impact ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I am not banking on me being part of the staff though



unpopular opinion (among the staff): lilith should be a moderator lmao. they could be a moderator in one subforum, like the 3ds one for example, to actually show if they are suited for the job, like a trial or something

also unpopular opinion: i hate decorated stuff, like consoles and such. i have a smash edition old3ds xl and i dont like it, i would rather so much just a plain black cover instead of some characters and letters and logo. the same goes for other devices, including smartphone covers and the likes, just give me plain colours


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> I agree


You son of a bitch


----------



## Teslas Fate (Feb 27, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> well this aged like milk


Who really cares?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 27, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> Who really cares?


Nobody particularly, though I do find it hilarious.
"He'll win, and this isn't an opinion."
Then not only does he lose so hard the nation itself gets a couple solid blue clusters in its south (wink-wink), *he proceeds to brainlessly and stubbornly REFUSE TO ADMIT HIS LOSS and likely still denies it to this day!*


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 27, 2021)

my unpopular opinion is that everything i do not like sucks.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> my unpopular opinion is that everything i do not like sucks.


Well, yours is wrong, you see, my opinion is the one that counts, yours doesn't


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Well, yours is wrong, you see, my opinion is the one that counts, yours doesn't


Damn, I didn't consider that. Can't argue with that.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 7, 2021)

Tempstyle 2 should come back as an optional thing.
Skyrim should NOT have removed the Mysticism stat from the previous TES games
MS should allow AO-rated games on the Xbox One and Xbox Series X/S


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 7, 2021)

3D Land > 3D World, any day. The former has more concise, and more enjoyable, levels, and doesn't have Plessie or clone-cherries that are incredibly awkward to control; it also doesn't have Peach or (ugh) Rosalina as playable characters.
I've 100%ed 3D Land several times; never could do the same with 3D World.

Also, after #2s, I find hopping into the shower to wash my butt is not only faster and easier than wiping, but also loads more effective. I dunno why there was a toilet paper craze last year, when pretty much everyone has a bloody shower in their homes.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> 3D Land > 3D World, any day. The former has more concise, and more enjoyable, levels, and doesn't have Plessie or clone-cherries that are incredibly awkward to control; it also doesn't have Peach or (ugh) Rosalina as playable characters.
> I've 100%ed 3D Land several times; never could do the same with 3D World.
> 
> Also, after #2s, I find hopping into the shower to wash my butt is not only faster and easier than wiping, but also loads more effective. I dunno why there was a toilet paper craze last year, when pretty much everyone has a bloody shower in their homes.


try wet wipes, i've been using them for a while


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 7, 2021)

Am I the only one who finds Fire Emblem: Three Houses to be the worst FE game since Awakening made the series kinda mainstream? I mean, the first half of the game (the pre-war, school period) is practically identical regardless of which House you pick, so it gets extremely tedious and repetitive. Then there's the highly-restrictive Activity Points mechanic, when in the 3DS games you could do as much (or as little) training as you desired - not here, though, for some stupid reason.
Oh, sure, Fire Emblem Fates Conquest didn't have mob training, but it still allowed access to DLC, and you still had infinite time to do that stuff.

Also, why are Pegasus classes once again female-only? Fates was great in this aspect, since it allowed guys to fly as well; why revert? And why does Magic have so few uses, rendering it practically worthless? Hilda has to be the most annoying character in the game, due to her manipulating other people into doing duties assigned to her; lazy bitch, do your own goddamn work.
Why do female units get better reclassing options? Males do have exclusive access to Dark Mage and Dark Bishop, but they require the hard-to-obtain Dark Seal; meanwhile, females get all the Pegasus classes (including the Cindered Shadows DLC Dark Flier) and Gremory - why so unbalanced?

Fire Emblem: Three Houses is the worst FE game we've gotten in a long time.


----------



## Benja81 (Mar 8, 2021)

This might be popular, but u know how people are so here goes:

When I was younger society/media/pop-culture said nerds were bad and jocks were good,
when I got older they said jocks are bad and nerds are good.
When I was little they said don't stay inside playing video games, go outside and play,
when I got older they say stay home, stay safe (I do).
When I was younger they said marijuana was evil,
when I got older they found out its a medicine.
When I was younger they said go to church,
when I got older the church is afraid of certain types people (to put it nice).

Goes to show, do whatever the FUCK you think is right.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 8, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Tempstyle 2 should come back as an optional thing.
> Skyrim should NOT have removed the Mysticism stat from the previous TES games
> MS should allow AO-rated games on the Xbox One and Xbox Series X/S


tempstyle 2 > shitty zoomer redesign


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 8, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> tempstyle 2 > shitty zoomer redesign


What was tempstyle 2 like?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 8, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> What was tempstyle 2 like?


It was a good simple no fuss design and I have no idea why they decided to shuffle everything about, remove darkmode and add a load of stupid animations with tempstyle 3.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Minimalism isn't that bad


----------



## crea (Mar 8, 2021)

Iamapirate said:


> Hiroshima and Nagasaki were necessary.


That is the single most hateful and clueless post I ever read on here.

Many historical experts, even Americans involved agree in retrospect, not only was throwing these atom bombs on japan a horrible tragedy, murdering thousands of innocent civilians - but it was contrary to your ignorant statement not warranted at all, as Japan was on the brink of capitulation either way and it was a barbaric act.

What's next, are you going to say something about the third reich also disguised as 'unpopular opinion'?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 8, 2021)

crea said:


> That is the single most hateful and clueless post I ever read on here.
> 
> Many historical experts, even Americans involved agree in retrospect, not only was throwing these atom bombs on japan a horrible tragedy, murdering thousands of innocent civilians - but it was contrary to your ignorant statement not warranted at all, as Japan was on the beink of capitulation either way and it was a barbaric act.
> 
> What's next, are you going to say something about the third reich also disguised as 'unpopular opinion'?


I agree that bombing both Hiroshima and Nagasaki was unnecessary. Same can be said with the Rape of Nanking.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 8, 2021)

crea said:


> That is the single most hateful and clueless post I ever read on here.
> 
> Many historical experts, even Americans involved agree in retrospect, not only was throwing these atom bombs on japan a horrible tragedy, murdering thousands of innocent civilians - but it was contrary to your ignorant statement not warranted at all, as Japan was on the brink of capitulation either way and it was a barbaric act.
> 
> What's next, are you going to say something about the third reich also disguised as 'unpopular opinion'?


I just searched Wikipedia (through macOS's Dictionary app - love the thing) for "First Reich", and it brought up the Holy Roman Empire.
...Okay, that was unexpected. Never knew the Holy Roman Empire was also the First Reich.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I just searched Wikipedia (through macOS's Dictionary app - love the thing) for "First Reich", and it brought up the Holy Roman Empire


Is it weird I never thought about the other reichs? After all, people only really talk about the third one


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Mar 8, 2021)

If you ironically like something, you still like it and you are more bad/cringe than the people who like it unapologetically.


----------



## Louse (Mar 8, 2021)

dark souls 2


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

MaxToTheMax said:


> If you ironically like something, you still like it and you are more bad/cringe than the people who like it unapologetically.


I just made a fursona and went to several furry-cons ironically, I swear


----------



## Chary (Mar 8, 2021)

Coke/Pepsi/Generic similar knockoff drinks taste so awful. I can't understand why people like them. They taste like pure chemicals, like licking a penny that's been on the sidewalk for 15 years. Other sodas taste at least tangentially like something else: Crush, orange, Dr. Pepper, cherry, Fanta, Pineapple, etc etc. Coke is just liquid sour awfulness in a bottle.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Mar 8, 2021)

WAIT I HAVE A BETTER ONE

Cheating is an outdated concept that only exist in relationships where one party is not comfortable with their place in the relationship.



Chary said:


> Coke/Pepsi/Generic similar knockoff drinks taste so awful. I can't understand why people like them. They taste like pure chemicals, like licking a penny that's been on the sidewalk for 15 years. Other sodas taste at least tangentially like something else: Crush, orange, Dr. Pepper, cherry, Fanta, Pineapple, etc etc. Coke is just liquid sour awfulness in a bottle.


Based.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 8, 2021)

Straight people are gay and also losers by virtue of being gay


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Straight people are gay and also losers by virtue of being gay


Wait, does that mean gay people are straight?


----------



## Seliph (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Wait, does that mean gay people are straight?


Gay people aren't real


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Gay people aren't real


*fades away*


----------



## Louse (Mar 8, 2021)

MaxToTheMax said:


> Cheating is an outdated concept that only exist in relationships where one party is not comfortable with their place in the relationship.


 
Polyamory is hella based.



Chary said:


> Coke/Pepsi/Generic similar knockoff drinks taste so awful. I can't understand why people like them. They taste like pure chemicals, like licking a penny that's been on the sidewalk for 15 years. Other sodas taste at least tangentially like something else: Crush, orange, Dr. Pepper, cherry, Fanta, Pineapple, etc etc. Coke is just liquid sour awfulness in a bottle.



I like licking pennies. Metal tastes good to me. mmm


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)

Been an adult doesn't mean you are always right while talking to teenagers or kids

Edit: Jesus Christ Scott are you stalking me?


----------



## Seliph (Mar 8, 2021)

Real unpopular opinion: I think 100 Gecs are really good

I mean how can you NOT love this banger


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Real unpopular opinion: I think 100 Gecs are really good
> 
> I mean how can you NOT love this banger



Based


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Mar 8, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Real unpopular opinion: I think 100 Gecs are really good
> 
> I mean how can you NOT love this banger



I have a few reasons... lol


----------



## Seliph (Mar 8, 2021)

MaxToTheMax said:


> I have a few reasons... lol


I completely understand why you would have those reasons but I emphatically disagree with all of them


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

MaxToTheMax said:


> I have a few reasons... lol


They fucking suck but you get used to it


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Real unpopular opinion: I think 100 Gecs are really good
> 
> I mean how can you NOT love this banger



I can't


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: death grips makes good music

I mean, just listen to this


----------



## Seliph (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> They fucking suck but you get used to it


See I don't even think they suck, I think they have some really interesting stuff from a music production perspective but their music is very... abrasive so I can understand why people think they suck


Same reason why I like this band too lol



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Unpopular opinion: death grips makes good music
> 
> I mean, just listen to this



Death Grips is so good dude I will live and die by Money Store


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 8, 2021)

LoL, this sounds like me. Very Unpopularly Opinionated.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Seliph said:


> See I don't even think they suck, I think they have some really interesting stuff from a music production perspective but their music is very... abrasive so I can understand why people think they suck


I mean, I was half-joking, I like their music a lot, but I will say, listening to them for the first time is an... experience


----------



## MetoMeto (Mar 8, 2021)

LEGOMYEGGO said:


> my keys are roken XD


Well to  ad


----------



## LEGOMYEGGO (Mar 8, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Well to  ad


its fixed XD


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

People who pick grass starters in pokemon are superior


----------



## MetoMeto (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> People who pick grass starters in pokemon are superior


I pick fire so...yeah...


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 8, 2021)

Does picking your nose count?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> People who pick grass starters in pokemon are superior


i choose fire
list of my starters
heartgold





pearl




xy i used froakie kinda breaking the chain

sword


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Unpopular opinion: death grips makes good music
> 
> I mean, just listen to this



I am speachless after watching this, but yeah not THAT bad, I've heard worse from superstars like Taylor and Bieber, that's real shit!


----------



## Louse (Mar 9, 2021)

Mayo sucks balls. You'd think less people would enjoy cum sauce.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm not saying A Word to that @0xFFFFFFFF . lOl


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 9, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: Emo SpongeBob working at Taco Bell


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, I was half-joking, I like their music a lot, but I will say, listening to them for the first time is an... experience


I'm bout to pirate  buy their album and check em out, Thanks Scott! Needed some new music to play for my 6 yr old kid anyways!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

Emo spongebob


----------



## Louse (Mar 9, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> I'm not saying A Word to that @0xFFFFFFFF . lOl


You better not. Ranch is a better semen alternative anyway.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

Nah, the earlier post saying was better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 9, 2021)

Horizon Zero Dawn has a far better and more likeable protagonist than games like TLOU and TLOU2. There, I said it. Fight me.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 9, 2021)

I dislike ranch, mayo, thousand island sauce and most other dubious white sauces.

That's why I'm a lesbian


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

Seliph said:


> I dislike ranch, mayo, thousand island sauce and most other dubious white sauces.
> 
> That's why I'm a lesbian



lol lol LoL


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 9, 2021)

I had to buy an new couch, cause @OldBoi keep spilling his ranch, mayo, thousand island sauce and most other dubious white sauces all over it! I have plastic couch covers now, just for when he comes to visit.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Unpopular opinion: Emo SpongeBob working at Taco Bell


Can't believe you would say such a thing smh


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I had to buy an new couch, cause @OldBoi keep spilling his ranch, mayo, thousand island sauce and most other dubious white sauces all over it! I have plastic couch covers now, just for when he comes to visit.



rofl RoFl ROFL


----------



## Whole lotta love (Mar 9, 2021)

all cops are bastards


----------



## Seliph (Mar 9, 2021)

Whole lotta love said:


> all cops are bastards


Absolutely right


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 9, 2021)

Ok this has been my Springer moment, remember folks, Take care of yourself … and each other!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

Whole lotta love said:


> all cops are bastards


Based


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

Got it. Bastards are Cops.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2021)

Minecraft survival is not fun in singleplayer


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 9, 2021)

Whole lotta love said:


> all cops are bastards


not unpopular tho


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i choose fire
> list of my starters
> heartgold
> 
> ...


Ok, arsonist, now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go water my plants


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)

If someone say

You hanging around like a "smelly smoked meat"
(Austrian Slang).


----------



## Spandaman (Mar 9, 2021)

Whole lotta love said:


> all cops are bastards



ACAB ;p


----------



## DBlaze (Mar 9, 2021)

not all cops are bastards and the people who claim they are, are shortsighted sad individuals. It is literally the same as saying that all muslims are terrorists.


----------



## Spandaman (Mar 9, 2021)

Ppl get envy because pol-ice is the biggest gang ever


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

DBlaze said:


> not all cops are bastards and the people who claim they are, are shortsighted sad individuals. It is literally the same as saying that all muslims are terrorists.


Oh no, this thread is getting political again

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Stop that *bonk*


----------



## Louse (Mar 10, 2021)

politics suck and we should just be cool gamer bros


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> because it normalizes selling nude pictures of yourself on the internet


Maybe it's because this is something I actually do, but I don't I see a problem with this. So long as everyone involved is over 18 and consenting, there's really no reason why someone shouldn't be allowed to sell their nudes online.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Mar 10, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> politics suck and we should just be cool gamer bros


All politicians should be gamer girls


----------



## Louse (Mar 10, 2021)

_And the people shall get what they desire,

Peace, land and bath water._


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> All politicians should be gamer girls


The American people deserve a femboy president


----------



## Teslas Fate (Mar 10, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> _And the people shall get what they desire,
> 
> Peace, land and bath water._


Not Belle Delphine.... Pokimane 



Scott_pilgrim said:


> The American people deserve a femboy president



Sure....


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The American people deserve a femboy president


Now this looks like a job for me!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Now this looks like a job for me!


Like Bernie sanders once said, "the American people are tired of women"


----------



## Teslas Fate (Mar 10, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Now this looks like a job for me!


So everybody just follow me
'Cause we need a little controversy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

Reach isn't the best halo


----------



## Iamapirate (Mar 10, 2021)

crea said:


> That is the single most hateful and clueless post I ever read on here.
> 
> Many historical experts, even Americans involved agree in retrospect, not only was throwing these atom bombs on japan a horrible tragedy, murdering thousands of innocent civilians - but it was contrary to your ignorant statement not warranted at all, as Japan was on the brink of capitulation either way and it was a barbaric act.
> 
> What's next, are you going to say something about the third reich also disguised as 'unpopular opinion'?


I love how my defending the bombing of Imperial Japan (you know a nazi ally) is somehow me being a nazi.

The Japanese were cruel and barbaric and not dropping those bombs would only prolong the war and lead to even more deaths. Nuclear deterrence also needed to be established, and those attacks worked as a proof of concept and lead to decades of peace under M.A.D theory.

And let's not pretend it was a random attack. The USA gave plenty enough warning.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 10, 2021)

I love Subway breakfasts; back when I used to actually _go_ to university, I tried my best to grab one. Bacon & egg footlong, Italian Herbs & Cheese bread, toasted, with Old English cheese and Thousand Island sauce. Avocado's a nice optional additive.
Now, I like to have one delivered before my first online class starts every Monday morning.

After breakfast, though...eeeeh. Not really; nothing nice. Wish they did all-day breakfasts, like McDonalds changed to a couple years back, but they don't.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Reach isn't the best halo


There like movies the first one always the best


----------



## Lunar (Mar 11, 2021)

Pornography (as in pictures/videos of real people with no clothes) is a serious issue in today's society and should not be ignored. It changes the way men treat women and leads to false outlooks on relationships and sexual behavior. It is also (from experience) extremely hard to quit, requiring more frequent or vulgar videos to keep the same high.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 11, 2021)

Lunar said:


> Pornography (as in pictures/videos of real people with no clothes) is a serious issue in today's society and should not be ignored. It changes the way men treat women and leads to false outlooks on relationships and sexual behavior. It is also (from experience) extremely hard to quit, requiring more frequent or vulgar videos to keep the same high.


How about "changes the way women treat men"? Shouldn't be solely laid at men's feet; we're not the only ones who might be attracted to pornography.
Just like how men shouldn't be the default abuser.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: the hobbit is better than the lord of the rings(both are amazing books tho, I just slightly prefer the hobbit)


----------



## Lunar (Mar 11, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> How about "changes the way women treat men"? Shouldn't be solely laid at men's feet; we're not the only ones who might be attracted to pornography.
> Just like how men shouldn't be the default abuser.


I haven't heard of pornography being as big of an issue for women but I can agree with that. Either way it's hurting a lot of people.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2021)

Getting angry at people using slurs without bad intentions only gives more power to people who actually have bad intentions


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

the japanese isnt bad
(koreans hate the japanese becuase of the war)
my mum hates them
my dad hates them
my cousins hate them
etc


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 17, 2021)

chocolate isnt actually that good

its ok in a little bit but after a bit too much i get sick


----------



## Louse (Mar 17, 2021)

American cheese is really bad and I don't know how any establishment that puts it on their food makes money.




Iamapirate said:


> I love how my defending the bombing of Imperial Japan (you know a nazi ally) is somehow me being a nazi.
> 
> The Japanese were cruel and barbaric and not dropping those bombs would only prolong the war and lead to even more deaths. Nuclear deterrence also needed to be established, and those attacks worked as a proof of concept and lead to decades of peace under M.A.D theory.
> 
> And let's not pretend it was a random attack. The USA gave plenty enough warning.



um, dude, like, there were, um... people who were like... civilians... who died horribly. that's the nature of nukes.
and i don't like that.



Azerus_Kun said:


> Getting angry at people using slurs without bad intentions only gives more power to people who actually have bad intentions


I feel it's better to just inform them of their mistake, and make it calm and concise.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 17, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> politics suck and we should just be cool gamer bros



[ears perked up hearing the word "suck". looks at pride and joy, sees no one, goes back to sleep] zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Louse (Mar 17, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> [ears perked up hearing the word "suck". looks at pride and joy, sees no one, goes back to sleep] zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


uwu
*notices your rad-left policies*
owo what's this?
*seizes your means of production*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Japan as a country is overrated


----------



## korbinian (Mar 17, 2021)

my unpopular opinion: cancel culture will make it so the things it seeks to eradicate can repeat even faster.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 17, 2021)

Paper Mario: Sticker Star wasn't that bad


----------



## korbinian (Mar 17, 2021)

also; i like pizza hawaii


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm not cute


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I'm not cute


Lies


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lies


no u


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 20, 2021)

FoxFable said:


> chocolate isnt actually that good
> 
> its ok in a little bit but after a bit too much i get sick


I can't stand dark chocolate whatsoever; I do not see - or, well, taste - what people like about it.
Milk and white are better, but especially milk.

Oh, and please do NOT add random crap to chocolate, like caramel or nuts or fruit or oranges. That just ruins the milk chocolate.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



0xFFFFFFFF said:


> American cheese is really bad and I don't know how any establishment that puts it on their food makes money.


How about Old English cheese? Are you a fan of 'other side of the pond' cheese?


----------



## Louse (Mar 20, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I
> 
> How about Old English cheese? Are you a fan of 'other side of the pond' cheese?


never had the stuff but sounds alright. im not opposed to processed cheese, but making it into a slab and pretending like its real cheese is where i draw the line.

also, coffee bad, tea good


----------



## Iamapirate (Mar 21, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> American cheese is really bad and I don't know how any establishment that puts it on their food makes money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know what war is? You're aware wars involve killing civilians and unfortunately every side of every conflict will commit atrocities? As I've mentioned, the United States needed to establish nuclear deterrence and using it on an enemy that resents surrender was a good way to do that. They flew pamphlets over the cities in Japanese warning the civilians about what would follow, and the bombs undoubtedly brought a swift end to the war. While Japanese defeat was inevitable, it would have cost more lives.


----------



## Louse (Mar 21, 2021)

Iamapirate said:


> You do know what war is? You're aware wars involve killing civilians and unfortunately every side of every conflict will commit atrocities? As I've mentioned, the United States needed to establish nuclear deterrence and using it on an enemy that resents surrender was a good way to do that. They flew pamphlets over the cities in Japanese warning the civilians about what would follow, and the bombs undoubtedly brought a swift end to the war. While Japanese defeat was inevitable, it would have cost more lives.


lets just like, not have wars then


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 21, 2021)

StarTropics is not talked about enough


----------



## Seliph (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm poggers


----------



## RobXcore (Mar 21, 2021)

Motoi Sakuraba is the best videogame composer ever.


----------



## Louse (Mar 21, 2021)

RobXcore said:


> Motoi Sakuraba is the best videogame composer ever.


''motoi sakuraba"
>golden sun
>mario golf
>dark sauces

how is this unpopular


----------



## RobXcore (Mar 21, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> ''motoi sakuraba"
> >golden sun
> >mario golf
> >dark sauces
> ...



Because Koji Kondo exists.


----------



## Louse (Mar 21, 2021)

RobXcore said:


> Because Koji Kondo exists.


koji condo exists just for now

but mario golf is eternal


----------



## Seliph (Mar 21, 2021)

Skyrim is boring


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 21, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> ''motoi sakuraba"
> >golden sun
> >mario golf
> >dark sauces
> ...


Tales of Phantasia should be the first one that comes to mind (and I guess that is my unpopular opinion)


----------



## Seliph (Mar 21, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> Tales of Phantasia should be the first one that comes to mind (and I guess that is my unpopular opinion)


I thought of Dark Souls personally but that's just because I've been playing through DS2


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 21, 2021)

i actually like minecraft 3ds edition. like, i got it, didn't really like it at first, sold it, got it as a bundle with a system, and actually like playing it. fps is down bad tho but what do you expect?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 21, 2021)

korbinian said:


> my unpopular opinion: cancel culture will make it so the things it seeks to eradicate can repeat even faster.


Ah yes the old "by rejecting white supremacy, society is turning me into a white supremacist" schtick.  Classic.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 21, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> ''motoi sakuraba"
> >golden sun
> >mario golf
> >dark sauces
> ...


Never heard of the man before, but I have heard of two of those series. What the heck is "Dark Sauces", though?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 21, 2021)

flatscreen crts are the best kind of tv


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 22, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i choose fire
> list of my starters
> heartgold
> 
> ...


My favourite starters?
Kanto: Charmander or Squirtle; Bulbasaur just doesn't get as much move variety.
Johto: if it's Crystal, Cyndaquil (since the physical/special split hadn't happened yet). If it's HeartGold, Totodile.
Hoenn: Treecko or Mudkip.
Sinnoh: Turtwig or Chimchar
Unova: Oshawott. If I'm playing BlazeBlack/2, where Serperior gets Dragon-type, Snivy's good too.
Kalos: second-least favourite region, but I suppose Froakie's good. Too dependent on Hidden Ability, though, like a lot of Kalos Pokémon.
Alola: Litten, I suppose; none of these three are really great, sadly.

Chikorita's useless, I don't really like Torchic much (until Speed Boost happened), Piplup has such a shallow special movepool and _needs_ a good HA like Swift Swim or something, I've always hated Tepig due to how slow and not-exactly-bulky he is alongside having a lack of good Fighting-type moves, Chespin has too many weaknesses and is slow, Fennekin is just poor design and has a shallow movepool for AGES, and Alola starters are all slow and mediocre.
I mean, going from Torracat to Incineroar has your Speed drop from base-90 to base-60 for some dumb-ass reason; Decidueye has a noticeable lack of move variety; and Primarina is far too feminine-looking to be usable. Popplio is my favourite of the unevolved starters, but...UGH, they screwed him over hard.


----------



## Louse (Mar 22, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Primarina is far too feminine-looking to be usable.


but that's the _best part_


----------



## VMM (Mar 22, 2021)

Saint Seiya is just piegas and boring, it aged terribly and people like it only for the nostalgia


----------



## Louse (Mar 22, 2021)

stand bad, hamon bad, use gun like chad part 1 policemen


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> and Primarina is far too feminine-looking to be usable





0xFFFFFFFF said:


> but that's the _best part_


Two types of people

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seliph said:


> Skyrim is boring


no, bro, it's good I swear, you just need to install 2000 mods for it to become enjoyable


----------



## Louse (Mar 22, 2021)

"this thread probably belongs in eof, but everyone's too busy farming''
_-satan_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

the Beatles are overrated


----------



## Seliph (Mar 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> no, bro, it's good I swear, you just need to install 2000 mods for it to become enjoyable


I did and then one day I updated my game without having a backup (like a dumbass) and it broke literally everything. Days of work were wasted and I was very sad. Haven't played since. Luckily it gave me time to play better games so it may have been a blessing in disguise.


Scott_pilgrim said:


> the Beatles are overrated


Blasphemy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Blasphemy


----------



## Seliph (Mar 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253481


I'm gonna go Ted Kaczynski


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 22, 2021)

Telegram and Mumble are for the most part, better than both Teamspeak and Discord these days.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Telegram and Mumble are for the most part, better than both Teamspeak and Discord these days.


Fucking loser, everyone knows pigeon mail is superior


----------



## MagicXDash (Mar 22, 2021)

Shadow of the Colossus' trash camera and controls make it one of the worst games I've played.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2021)

Modern low to mid end cards are hideous, they all look like an egg with wheels


----------



## Whole lotta love (Mar 25, 2021)

Non-linearity in game design usually just results in getting lost and being frustrated, which isn't fun and is bad.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 25, 2021)

Whole lotta love said:


> Non-linearity in game design usually just results in getting lost and being frustrated, which isn't fun and is bad.


That's somewhat mitigated if the game has good, always-present map markers. For example, Ghost of Tsushima was an incredibly smooth and fun experience, despite being somewhat non-linear, since it clearly showed where locations and quests could be located, and guided players to them with the wind.

If there is no aid like that (for example, Breath of the Wild), it immediately becomes a boring, frustrating disaster that quickly leads to becoming lost and a loss of motivation. I should not have to check an online map to find the game's content, or have to place my own inaccurate map markers.


----------



## Astor (Mar 25, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> That's somewhat mitigated if the game has good, always-present map markers. For example, Ghost of Tsushima was an incredibly smooth and fun experience, despite being somewhat non-linear, since it clearly showed where locations and quests could be located, and guided players to them with the wind.
> 
> If there is no aid like that (for example, Breath of the Wild), it immediately becomes a boring, frustrating disaster that quickly leads to becoming lost and a loss of motivation. I should not have to check an online map to find the game's content, or have to place my own inaccurate map markers.



I could never get into BotW because I couldn't shake off that sense of aimlessness. The game does look like a lot of fun in some parts, but it'll take me some years to play it through. I know I'm probably in the minority here, but I've never really liked the current obsession with open worlds and "discovery", a larger map won't improve the quality of the actual game.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

Fallout new Vegas is overrated


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 27, 2021)

Skyrim is overrated.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Skyrim is overrated.





Scott_pilgrim said:


> no, bro, it's good I swear, you just need to install 2000 mods for it to become enjoyable


----------



## Iamapirate (Mar 27, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> lets just like, not have wars then


Good luck with that one.


----------



## Louse (Mar 27, 2021)

Astor said:


> I could never get into BotW because I couldn't shake off that sense of aimlessness. The game does look like a lot of fun in some parts, but it'll take me some years to play it through. I know I'm probably in the minority here, but I've never really liked the current obsession with open worlds and "discovery", a larger map won't improve the quality of the actual game.


i kinda like wandering around aimlessly. Gives me this sense of adventure when I see something new without any guidance. It helps when there are notable landmarks to kinda triangulate your position with.


Iamapirate said:


> Good luck with that one.


Thanks.


----------



## Astor (Mar 28, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> i kinda like wandering around aimlessly. Gives me this sense of adventure when I see something new without any guidance. It helps when there are notable landmarks to kinda triangulate your position with.



Yeah I understand why that can be appealing to a lot of people. Personally I just prefer more direct experiences, probably because my mind is already used to older games that couldn't even offer that kind of freedom, so whenever I'm faced with that level of exploration I just don't know what to do lol


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 28, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> i kinda like wandering around aimlessly. Gives me this sense of adventure when I see something new without any guidance. It helps when there are notable landmarks to kinda triangulate your position with.
> 
> Thanks.





Astor said:


> Yeah I understand why that can be appealing to a lot of people. Personally I just prefer more direct experiences, probably because my mind is already used to older games that couldn't even offer that kind of freedom, so whenever I'm faced with that level of exploration I just don't know what to do lol


Well, I find Minecraft to be incredibly boring because I never have anything to aim towards - sure, I could go mine for Iron and Diamonds, but once I have them, what's there to do? I'm not creative at all, so building's out of the question, and the combat absolutely sucks thanks to 1.9 fucking it over sideways so locating a stronghold and fighting the Ender Dragon (or getting three Wither Skeleton skulls to fight the Wither) isn't interesting either.

Minecraft is the epitome of exploration, not even having a map screen or anything. BotW is a little better than it, in my opinion, but not by much. No, I find being somewhat guided to be much more enjoyable ("oh hey, there's a question mark on my map over there; I want to check that out now, whilst going past these two smaller question marks." "Do I want to do the quest located here, or the quest located over there?" etc.).


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 28, 2021)

The end of the world is not immediately impending.

Constant focus on the future is very bad for your mental health.


----------



## Astor (Mar 28, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Well, I find Minecraft to be incredibly boring because I never have anything to aim towards - sure, I could go mine for Iron and Diamonds, but once I have them, what's there to do? I'm not creative at all, so building's out of the question, and the combat absolutely sucks thanks to 1.9 fucking it over sideways so locating a stronghold and fighting the Ender Dragon (or getting three Wither Skeleton skulls to fight the Wither) isn't interesting either.
> 
> Minecraft is the epitome of exploration, not even having a map screen or anything. BotW is a little better than it, in my opinion, but not by much. No, I find being somewhat guided to be much more enjoyable ("oh hey, there's a question mark on my map over there; I want to check that out now, whilst going past these two smaller question marks." "Do I want to do the quest located here, or the quest located over there?" etc.).



I feel the same way about Minecraft, never was my cup of tea. In story-driven games part of the issue for me is that what you explore and what you leave unexplored will affect your overall experience of the story, and I don't like missing out on plot details just because it didn't occur to me to explore X unflagged location before moving forward with the main quests. A more traditional system of flagged main and side quests is more manageable for me, although I understand that it's less immersive.


----------



## Louse (Mar 28, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> The end of the world is not immediately impending.
> 
> Constant focus on the future is very bad for your mental health.


You gotta live for today, man.

(also make sure you like. can live and eat tho lol)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 28, 2021)

The past is not meant to be returned to, and any attempt at doing so is futile.

The Danish government is not too unreasonable.

In-ear headphones are better than over-ear headphones.

The power of crystals is bullshit, yet their aesthetic value still makes them worth owning.

The Byzantine and Roman empires are the same.

Greenlandic is a beautiful language.

German is a beautiful, awesome and very funny language.

I can make a lit song once in a while, but its very rare.

Koopa Troopas are better as quadrupeds than bipeds.

@0xFFFFFFFF gotta fullfill those needs! I don't know how to really quote lol


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 28, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> The past is not meant to be returned to, and any attempt at doing so is futile.
> 
> The Danish government is not too unreasonable.
> 
> ...


I can make a lit song too, if you pass me the matches.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2021)

MASHED POTATOES SUCK


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 28, 2021)

The friends I can find on internet forums are better than any I can find in real life.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> The friends I can find on internet forums are better than any I can find in real life.


The friends that I have found on Internet are 10 times better that the ones on real life


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 28, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> The friends that I have found on Internet are 10 times better that the ones on real life


The friends that I have found on the internet are 1000 times better than the ones I can find in real life >:3


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 28, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> The friends that I have found on the internet are 1000 times better than the ones I can find in real life >:3


1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000x better.
...Anyway.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 28, 2021)

I would take a cure for autism, if one that was not bogus existed. And all that do currently are exactly that.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 28, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I would take a cure for autism, if one that was not bogus existed. And all that do currently are exactly that.


Not sure why you'd want to cure autism, that's just weird, but I fully agree with your second sentence.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 28, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Not sure why you'd want to cure autism, that's just weird, but I fully agree with your second sentence.



Because its not a very desireable trait in my life, I probably wouldn't try to cure it for everyone else where it could potentially be


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 28, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Because its not a very desireable trait in my life, I probably wouldn't try to cure it for everyone else where it could potentially be


On retrospect...I agree. Having the option would be great, and autism is a spectrum with some having it harder than others. Yeah, I agree now.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 28, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> On retrospect...I agree. Having the option would be great, and autism is a spectrum with some having it harder than others. Yeah, I agree now.


You expressed it perfectly :3


Pokemon Gen 2 has bad music. Not the remakes though. :3


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 30, 2021)

Doom 3's lore is better than that of Eternal. Doom 2016 is somewhere in-between at least.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> The friends that I have found on Internet are 10 times better that the ones on real life


*posts pic of myself*
Internet friends:cute
Irl friends: n*gga I don't wanna see yo ugly ass


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> *posts pic of myself*
> Internet friends:cute
> Irl friends: n*gga I don't wanna see yo ugly ass


Mood, except for the fact I don't even post pics of myself-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

A lot of Eminem's music is awful


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

3ds is overrated


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 8, 2021)

TABG is more playable than PUBG these days.
There needs to be more mods for DOOM 3, both vanilla and BFG Edition
Fallout 4 is where Fallout as a franchise started to go downhill, overall. Too much content made for Fallout 4 got cut from the final build; things such as enemies, quests, entire weapons, being able to change between different types of ammunition for weapons, and certain plot points from the Alpha and Beta versions of the game were cut mostly out of sheer laziness and wanting to keep Zenimax suits happy with the date that they wanted the game to be released on.
If Halo 4 had to be made, then that is where the series should have ended afterwards.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 8, 2021)

DST needs to be cancelled immediately, for the sole reason that it fucks up sleep cycles and pets don't get it at all. The "bonus sunlight" is also a complete nuisance, bringing in glare and brightness issues (I find it particularly hard to see when it's bright out, since I have to narrow my eyes to keep the goddamn light out; it's especially bad on white or reflective surfaces, and I pretty much have to wear sunglasses when driving during the day, and even then I don't feel completely safe due to how the Sun's light can pop up unexpectedly and dazzle me), and maybe also extra UV.

Oh, and that Nintendo consoles kinda have a history of viewing ANY clock manipulation as "cheating", and thus disabling clock-based events for anywhere between 24 hours and 48 hours, depending on how much that console's played during that time and how lenient it "feels" like being. So yeah, DST needs to fuck off immediately.

I WANNA MURDER DST


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 9, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> DST needs to be cancelled immediately, for the sole reason that it fucks up sleep cycles and pets don't get it at all. The "bonus sunlight" is also a complete nuisance, bringing in glare and brightness issues (I find it particularly hard to see when it's bright out, since I have to narrow my eyes to keep the goddamn light out; it's especially bad on white or reflective surfaces, and I pretty much have to wear sunglasses when driving during the day, and even then I don't feel completely safe due to how the Sun's light can pop up unexpectedly and dazzle me), and maybe also extra UV.
> 
> Oh, and that Nintendo consoles kinda have a history of viewing ANY clock manipulation as "cheating", and thus disabling clock-based events for anywhere between 24 hours and 48 hours, depending on how much that console's played during that time and how lenient it "feels" like being. So yeah, DST needs to fuck off immediately.
> 
> I WANNA MURDER DST


DST? WHO and what?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> DST? WHO and what?


Day light saving time


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> 3ds is overrated


too far


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> too far


Surprised I wasn't fried alive for my opinion


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Surprised I wasn't fried alive for my opinion


I'll only spare you, Scott, if you admit that Wallace Wells is and always will be more successful than you


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> I'll only spare you, Scott, if you admit that Wallace Wells is and always will be more successful than you


Maybe


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 9, 2021)

also my unpopular opinion is that babies should not be allowed in cinemas at all.


----------



## Chary (Apr 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> also my unpopular opinion is that babies should not be allowed in cinemas at all.


What, you want to get through The Avengers without howling screams throughout it when you're paying $30 for the experience? Shame on you


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> What, you want to get through The Avengers without howling screams throughout it when you're paying $30 for the experience? Shame on you


the funny thing is that happened to me. Avengers Endgame with my friend. And babies.... -_-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> What, you want to get through The Avengers without howling screams throughout it when you're paying $30 for the experience? Shame on you


That's what you get for watching capeshit instead of real kino /s


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> also my unpopular opinion is that babies should not be allowed in cinemas at all.


Ban Babies!
Let's start a movement - #BanBabies!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 9, 2021)

awesome nintendo facts on twitter is the best gimmick twitter account


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't get why I can't comment on some peoples' updates for seemingly no reason, yet other people can. That needs more transparency!

For example, I can't comment on CPG's page, yet other users can. Is it just people he follows? I don't know; that means it needs to be clearer!


----------



## Teslas Fate (Apr 9, 2021)

I really like the new tempstyle


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 9, 2021)

the iPhone plus series’s sizes are perfectly fine, yall just have small hands.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 9, 2021)

Humans are a domesticated animal


----------



## linuxares (Apr 9, 2021)

Sushi is for cats


----------



## Iamapirate (Apr 10, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> The end of the world is not immediately impending.
> 
> Constant focus on the future is very bad for your mental health.


It will be fun to see what the climate nuts say in ten years. Continually moving goalposts.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Real unpopular opinion: I think 100 Gecs are really good
> 
> I mean how can you NOT love this banger



Lets be honest here: 100 gecs could make Abbey Road but The Beatles couldn't make Money Machine


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 14, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Not sure why you'd want to cure autism, that's just weird, but I fully agree with your second sentence.



Because some of us wouldn't mind being able to read social cues and signals with less effort, and not be so anxious about what someone said, the way they said it, their facial expressions, etc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> What, you want to get through The Avengers without howling screams throughout it when you're paying $30 for the experience? Shame on you



This, but with Endgame. You should have been at my theater on launch day to see just how over the top everyone was!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 14, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Because some of us wouldn't mind being able to read social cues and signals with less effort, and not be so anxious about what someone said, the way they said it, their facial expressions, etc.


Yeah, I agree. I was being stupid and didn't remember it was a _spectrum_ at the time. Totally on me.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 14, 2021)

unpopular opinion: Family Guy is funny


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> unpopular opinion: Family Guy is funny


Depends on which season


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 14, 2021)

Sleep is exhausting, and Pokemon's at its most fun once the randomness is all but eliminated (using Action Replay or BootNTR plugins for a wild Pokémon modifier - because some creatures have insanely low appearance rates; using PKHeX to maximise IVs and get a good Hidden Power and Nature and Ability).
Also, Nuzlockes just aren't fun.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 15, 2021)

*insert popular opinion here* “haha this is unpopular right? hahahaha”


----------



## Uiaad (Apr 15, 2021)

Fairytale of New York is NOT a Christmas song - It's a damn good song that doesn't deserve the censorship but it isn't a Christmas song.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 15, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> *insert popular opinion here* “haha this is unpopular right? hahahaha”


Depends on what exactly you're talking about, and where the other person (the one doing the "inserting") tends to spend their time - what seems to be popular in one group or society might be unpopular in another group or society, and what's unpopular in one place might be popular somewhere else.
Ergo, not exactly a great way to mock someone - they might have a perfectly good reason to post something obvious and easily acceptable, after all.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)

Fnf sucks


----------



## Uiaad (Apr 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fnf sucks


I second this 

Undertale was overrated


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> I second this
> 
> Undertale was overrated


I loved it, but im a little biased since it literally changed my life at one point


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 9, 2021)

I know it's a little late but I have an opinion I feel some may be offended by but 


Spoiler



Conrad Murray didn't kill Michael Jackson


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2021)

... The funniest part of this for me is that, without having to think very hard, almost every Asian idea and approach to Life would fit here if the context is Unpopular Opinions 2.0 Western Version.

There was a time when things were closer but nowadays, not so much.
And that's my Unpopular Opinion within an Unpopular Opinion Quota for 2021.


----------



## Soraiko (May 9, 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077 is awesome


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 10, 2021)

Loud cars are obnoxious as hell

So are men who sneeze as loud as they possibly can because they see it as masculine

The global time system is awfully inconsistent

Feminists that attack any and all men without reason disgrace true feminists

The concept of religion is...
Why
Literally not a single religion with anything supernatural is prove-able.
And religions who are supposed to accept everyone... they just don’t

If pedophilia is truly caused by some physical issues in the brain as recent studies suggest, then it’s 100% uncontrollable to them and not their fault. Which would make the harassment the same as beating up an alcoholic for not being able to quit.
The most humane thing to do would just be keeping them away from kids. Parole or something.
Not defending them all, because-
On the other hand- if those studies are NOT true and it’s all just random people with a child fetish- then yeah they’re terrible people. Public beatings and whatnot are fine

Lastly
Pigs are unsettling


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

Doomguy is a bottom


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 11, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Loud cars are obnoxious as hell
> 
> So are men who sneeze as loud as they possibly can because they see it as masculine
> 
> ...


I agree that that actual pedophiles in at least some cases can be helped somehow. It is indeed psychological, not a random occurrence.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 11, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Loud cars are obnoxious as hell
> 
> So are men who sneeze as loud as they possibly can because they see it as masculine
> 
> ...





Megadriver94 said:


> I agree that that actual pedophiles in at least some cases can be helped somehow. It is indeed psychological, not a random occurrence.


On that topic, it's also possible for people who realise they have pedophilic preferences to control themselves, and not display that in public.
Just because someone has an anger problem, or a violence problem (or both), does not mean they cannot control their problem, that they haven't created means and methods to not show such behaviour in public. They can unleash their problem in private by screaming at/punching a pillow or something. Why can't the same apply to pedophiles?
Sure, the ones that _don't_ control themselves and target kids should be punished, but why demonise the entire subsection of the population, making them out to be uncontrollable animals? Why ruin their job prospects and reputations based on something they cannot easily help having? Lastly, why is it mostly only a "male" thing (men are viewed with a lot more suspicion on this topic than women, making it easier for female actual-kiddie-rapists to hide or get away with their disgusting acts)? Both sexes should have the same amount of suspicion.

Anyway...white wine is generally bland and tasteless. I much prefer sparkling wine (the bubbles give it some actual flavour) or red wine. Or beer.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 11, 2021)

the wii motion controls are great
literally please dont bash me

the 3ds 3d effect is actually cool


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 11, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> the wii motion controls are great
> literally please dont bash me
> 
> the 3ds 3d effect is actually cool


im guna shoot u 

I agree with the second bit; I always leave the 3D slider maxed out. Don't know why people dislike it; I never get headaches or eye strain or whatever from it. If I turn 3D off, the game just loses something; it doesn't feel as immersive or interesting. Just feels, for a lack of better descriptors, _flat_ and lifeless, with 3D off.


----------



## daemonspudguy (May 11, 2021)

The Wii U was actually a good system overall.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
This face is glorious.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

daemonspudguy said:


> The Wii U was actually a good system overall


I mean, here, that's not really unpopular


----------



## daemonspudguy (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, here, that's not really unpopular


Even here, I don't see much love for the Wii U.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 14, 2021)

Backwards compatibility shouldn't be a thing for new consoles.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 14, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Backwards compatibility shouldn't be a thing for new consoles.


Why? It allows older games to continue to see use, especially if said games are released digitally (i.e. Virtual Console and the PS3's ability to play PS2 and PS1 games).
Sure, the digital selection was never going to be all-inclusive, and sometimes there can be bugs not present in the original release, but at least it's _something_ available for players who don't know how to rip a PS2 BIOS and set up PCSX2 - or just want to play on official hardware.

And being able to play DS games on my New 3DS XL is great, since it allows for a larger screen and pseudo-Control Pad movement (it's still d-pad mapped to the Pad, but it's definitely better for non-grid-based-movement games. DS Pokemon, for example, does use grid-based movement, so the d-pad's still ideal for it; Super Mario 64 DS is way better with the Pad, though). It's also much handier than having to unearth my very old DS Lite or DSi.
Not to mention that I first played GBA games on my DS Lite, all those years ago, since I didn't get a GBA SP until much later - yet another advantage of backwards-compatibility. Same with the Wii and GameCube games; had the former long before I got the latter.

I personally see the loss of backwards-compatibility as a major issue, for both preservation and for personal "why do I have to dig out old consoles when I've already got newer things hooked up" reasons.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Backwards compatibility shouldn't be a thing for new consoles.



I'm inclined to disagree.

Xbox Series consoles would like a word with you


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 14, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm inclined to disagree.


That is expected considering the thread title.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> That is expected considering the thread title.



Convenience is a big factor, having generations of games in one console helps with that. 

Here's my bad take on a gaming opinion, forced gimmicks or games where they force you to use a gimmick for a section to progress are stupid


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 14, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Why? It allows older games to continue to see use, especially if said games are released digitally (i.e. Virtual Console and the PS3's ability to play PS2 and PS1 games).
> Sure, the digital selection was never going to be all-inclusive, and sometimes there can be bugs not present in the original release, but at least it's _something_ available for players who don't know how to rip a PS2 BIOS and set up PCSX2 - or just want to play on official hardware.
> 
> And being able to play DS games on my New 3DS XL is great, since it allows for a larger screen and pseudo-Control Pad movement (it's still d-pad mapped to the Pad, but it's definitely better for non-grid-based-movement games. DS Pokemon, for example, does use grid-based movement, so the d-pad's still ideal for it; Super Mario 64 DS is way better with the Pad, though). It's also much handier than having to unearth my very old DS Lite or DSi.
> ...


I'm not gonna disagree with anything you said, I just personally feel that innovation has been stifled as a result and we've been forced to accept incremental improvements as normal. I also like the idea of each console being a discrete slice of gaming history like in the past. 

I'm also against the Microsoft model of GaaS (gaming as a service), which I think is related to minor improvements with the focus on long term subscriptions.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 14, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Backwards compatibility shouldn't be a thing for new consoles.


Well, I do agree. Backwards compatibility hinders innovation in hardware, and we end with slightly improved duplicates of previous generation's architectures... some times one would miss the crazy ideas that came out of Ken Kutaragi's mind forcing everybody to re-learn how to write videogames for a new architecture.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, here, that's not really unpopular


I think it is


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 17, 2021)

The Blackberry App store did not deserve to shut down/go stagnant like it did.
Tim Cook is a corporate crook, and so is Mark Zuckerberg the vile privacy-breaching hypocrite.
The MCU should have at least taken a break after Endgame. 
Yuji Naka is not a hack, but he is indeed quite petty and full of himself, especially these days. Truly a divisive person.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 17, 2021)

Cap'n Crunch original is the best, and "Oops all berries" is ass


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 17, 2021)

I like HMs; while this was never fully realised, it allowed for up to 100 TMs and 8 HMs, a total of 108 moves that could be freely taught as the player desired. When Sun/Moon got rid of HMs, they also forced some former HM moves to be part of the TM list, which only reduced the number of teachable moves. Sword/Shield tried to expand this number of teachable moves by adding numerous single-use TRs, but they ended up being far less convenient than the infinite-use TMs we've had since 2011 (2010 for Japan), and thus was a downgrade. 
In terms of gating progression behind HMs, the Unova games did this the best by not tying HMs to Badges or locking Ride Pokémon to specific events; instead, as long as the player already had the move, they could Surf or Fly or Cut freely, from the beginning of the game - progression-gating was instead done by utilising NPCs to block the player, and story events not occurring without Badges. For example, if the player had Cut early in Black/White, they could indeed visit the Dreamyard ruin area without beating the Striaton Gym - but the story event involving Bianca and Team Plasma wouldn't activate; advancing to the next route is prevented by a guy who reminds the player of what they're supposed to do next.

Additionally, HM moves (such as Cut, Strength and Rock Smash) could be edited in ROM hacks to be stronger and more useful (Strength being a Rock-type move with a chance of raising the user's Atk, Cut being Grass-type move that can lower the target's Def, Rock Smash being buffed to 60 Base Power, etc.) while still being widely available. With HMs gone, this facet also disappears.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 1, 2021)

Capcom should have fully went through with developing Megaman Starforce 4. 
I like the 3DO unironically
The Build Engine is the 1990s equivalent of Gamebryo in terms of general Jankyness.
Deviantart's Eclipse theme should be optional

The motto "We don't tolerate intolerance" is at best, a double edged sword. What people tolerate and don't tolerate varies in more ways than one. It can be used as part of an ideological cudgel to beat opponents and critics with.
Getting the bulk of your information from Wikipedia is fine for some quick references, but that doesn't make it infallible. In addition, just because Wikipedia is big doesn't mean its sure to be better. Many of the current editors and Admins at Wikipedia, especially nowadays, are very often biased in their ways against politicians, writers, and other people that don't go in line with their viewpoints. They are no longer more-or-less neutral like they were in the 2000s-early 2010s. 



Spoiler: Here it goes



Costello is setting a dangerous precedent by going around with the moderation team deleting so-called  "disinfo/misinformation" on the forums here. I really don't completely trust him nor many among the current site moderation team that it was mostly "bots" or "trolls from Russia" or some other Eastern European country How can I be so sure that they are not mostly using that as a smokescreen to ban people they hate? Even more eyebrow-raising is that he LOCKED the announcement thread from replies almost immediately after posting it. AND YET, he does not raise more than a single finger if any at all, towards Wu Maos.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 1, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Wu Maos.


*googles wu maos*
where's my fucking paycheck


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fallout new Vegas is overrated


update: I take this back i love new vegas so much


----------



## owoLinksu (Sep 4, 2021)

Not sure where the crowd stands but Nintendo died with Iwata.

I feel like Iwata knew how to keep nintendo's value and quality high by taking the moral route with the gaming industry,
fast forward to today, there's all this 'dlc' 'passes' nintendo trying to be edgy and relevant to todays culture instead of standing their ground. I also feel like there was significantly less merch which imo is a good thing like it was pog to find some nintendo merch and now take a walk around Walmart it's literally everywhere.

I used to love nintendo, I'd follow all the updates, big nintendo power reader, I never really had complaints with nintendo as you'd typically get complete games that stood the test of time, and I'm not sure if these newer games that meet what the people want are going to go down as classics as much as anything modern is concerned. Now I like it but it's not a big thing for me anymore like I don't really care about the switch I might scoop one up eventually but if they kept their business practices as in the past I'd probably still be on the hype train. I think new nintendo is just seeing dollar signs and it's not going to be good long term, they might fool a few generations but I don't think the fandom's going to be as reliable and they're going to have to do alot more to keep up with the market that's making the same plays they are but better, nintendo should have stayed nintendo, now it's just another big name game company with no Fs given about it's user base.

like where's club nintendo lol why's botw an open world experience as a zelda title, why is mario open world, they don't need to be open world. this is old man linksu talkin but I'd like to finish my games in like a day with out too much side bs or distractions, like give me some quality not quantity, let me just 'press start' to play a game and when I buy a game it damn well better be finished in development and I don't want any scammy dlc for amiibo or cheat codes via amiibo making the games pay to win

it's all just so cheap compared to the legacy of nintendo of yesteryear.

end rant.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2021)

owoLinksu said:


> Not sure where the crowd stands but Nintendo died with Iwata.





Scott_pilgrim said:


> Man, I miss iwata





MarkDarkness said:


> Nintendo corporate management has become complete scum since Iwata passed away. It was never that friendly, but they keep digging further down.





Crazynoob458 said:


> have them get guilty
> have then refund all joy cons
> this is shit where is satoru iwata





RichardTheKing said:


> Switch Year 2, when post-Iwata management went avaricious.





zupi said:


> This is what Iwata was protecting us from





dekuleon said:


> Iwata years were the best





ChiefReginod said:


> Nintendo died with Iwata.


welp, now you know where the crowd stands(hell, one of these is from me, even)


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 4, 2021)

One of George Lucas's various edits to the original trilogy is actually something I love; that being replacing the original ghost-Anakin at the end of Return of the Jedi with Hayden Christensen. It actually makes sense, since Anakin did essentially die young, at the hands of Vader; of course he'd come back as his younger, Jedi self.

Also, PS4 has very few worthwhile games. I've got P5, P5R, P5S, The Nonary Games, Kingdom Hearts II ("Re: Final Mix" or whatever), Assassin's Creed Origins, Ghost of Tsushima, Batman: Arkham Collection, and...that's about it, from memory.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 4, 2021)

MCU hero movies are not that good or that special or not that anything.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 4, 2021)

MarkDarkness said:


> MCU hero movies are not that good or that special or not that anything.


The one thing they are is moneymakers. Just that. 

Anyway, I thought the thread was about unpopular opinions.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 12, 2021)

bladee makes good music


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 12, 2021)

Statistics aren't always telling the full story.

Truth isn't always in the middle.


Just because UN doesn't recognize a nation, does not necessarily mean it isn't a nation.


----------



## linkenski (Sep 12, 2021)

Breath of the Wild is... trash.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 12, 2021)

linkenski said:


> Breath of the Wild is... trash.


i wouldn't say its trash but i will say that it isn't a 10/10 game


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 12, 2021)

linkenski said:


> Breath of the Wild is... trash.





CPG said:


> i wouldn't say its trash but i will say that it isn't a 10/10 game


I did a full playthrough of BotW (with "infinite" durability, infinite stamina, an online map, and using a save editor to place markers over 100 Korok Seeds at a time, along with maxing out all my raw resources - thereby removing the most egregious design mistakes/idiocy to the best of my ability), and...yeah, ugh.

Still disliked the game. Eventide Island was hell, the four 'sacred beast' automatons just did not feel "dungeon-y" enough and were permanently inaccessible once done (the first time this has been a thing since _Zelda II_), the Princess was a complete and utter no-show outside of flashbacks and the ending cutscene, there were no Pieces of Heart and not enough Orbs to max out both Hearts and Stamina (and upgrading only increases one or the other, when it should've been both), the Great Fairy clothing-upgrade cutscenes were both repetitive and revolting so I just used the save editor to upgrade my stuff instead, the art style is unappealing (it's no The Wind Waker, that's for sure), Gerudo Town was downright insulting and blatantly sexist but it's against men and no-one cares about men so it's completely acceptable to put this in a game for kids and make the _male hero_ bloody crossdress to enter it...

Yeah, fucking trash.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 13, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I did a full playthrough of BotW (with "infinite" durability, infinite stamina, an online map, and using a save editor to place markers over 100 Korok Seeds at a time, along with maxing out all my raw resources - thereby removing the most egregious design mistakes/idiocy to the best of my ability), and...yeah, ugh.
> 
> Still disliked the game. Eventide Island was hell, the four 'sacred beast' automatons just did not feel "dungeon-y" enough and were permanently inaccessible once done (the first time this has been a thing since _Zelda II_), the Princess was a complete and utter no-show outside of flashbacks and the ending cutscene, there were no Pieces of Heart and not enough Orbs to max out both Hearts and Stamina (and upgrading only increases one or the other, when it should've been both), the Great Fairy clothing-upgrade cutscenes were both repetitive and revolting so I just used the save editor to upgrade my stuff instead, the art style is unappealing (it's no The Wind Waker, that's for sure), Gerudo Town was downright insulting and blatantly sexist but it's against men and no-one cares about men so it's completely acceptable to put this in a game for kids and make the _male hero_ bloody crossdress to enter it...
> 
> Yeah, fucking trash.


Understandable sentiment for sure. Yeah, I've like already gotten 2 or 3 (maybe 4) orbs so far in the game. Really should be more orbs in the game, now that I think of it. The weapon breaking system I don't see as being perfect either, though to be fair, different weapons break at different rates. As for the Cross-dressing to enter Gerudo Town, I'm sure that's meant mostly as a way to disguise Link so that he can sneak in without getting attacked on the spot, Plus, he isn't required to do that anytime after the Gerudo quests are done with. The ratings system in US and Canada is as follows:
Ec: Early childhood
E: Everyone
E10: Everyone 10+ <--------Botw ESRB Rating
T: Teen
M: Mature
Ao: ADULTS ONLY (usually its eroge titles that get assigned this stuff)


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 13, 2021)

i feel all trump supporters should banished to the shadow realm....er Mars, the Doom verson


----------



## g00s3y (Sep 13, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> i feel all trump supporters should banished to the shadow realm....er Mars, the Doom verson



These are supposed to be unpopular opinions, not good ideas that would better all of humankind.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 13, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> As for the Cross-dressing to enter Gerudo Town, I'm sure that's meant mostly as a way to disguise Link so that he can sneak in without getting attacked on the spot, Plus, he isn't required to do that anytime after the Gerudo quests are done with.


Ocarina of Time had Link obtain a Pass from its Gerudo chief, after rescuing all four carpenters (and thus sneaking by all the sentries, and defeating the four cell guards), which allowed him to enter the Gerudo Fortress normally from that point onwards.
Why couldn't Riju give Link a similar pass?

As for the "sexism" angle, it'd be one thing if the Gerudo didn't allow any other races (male or female) to enter, and were isolationist, which was seemingly the case in Ocarina of Time - it's a whole other kettle-o-fish to allow only females of the other races in. 
And, uh, the Gorons; are there any female Gorons in BotW? Are the two or so Gorons in Gerudo Town females? Because if they're guys, then how come they allow them in but no other dudes? Fucking hypocrites.

Sure, you no longer _need_ to enter that godforsaken den of misandry after doing all the quests there and getting the Korok Seeds in the vicinity, but you still need to crossdress to enter it, no matter what. 
Oh, and why the fuck does their word for male sound like "foe", or in other words "enemy"? Bloody chauvinistic bigots. Absolutely, despicably appalling work there, Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2021)

Not agreeing with someone's political view shouldn't result in getting shat on verbally on social media.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Not agreeing with someone's political view shouldn't result in getting shat on verbally on social media.


if someone tries to pass off their shitty "opinion" on stuff like LGBT people as "political opinion" then watch me cancel their ass like it's no tomorrow 

otherwise, i can agree to an extent to this


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2021)

tsao said:


> if someone tries to pass off their shitty "opinion" on stuff like LGBT people as "political opinion" then watch me cancel their ass like it's no tomorrow
> 
> otherwise, i can agree to an extent to this



Of course, I agree with that. But I'm referring to things like "I don't agree with X politicians policies/beliefs" or "I don't agree with the person in power because it's hurting the economy" alone should not justify cancelling people. People are entitled to their opinions, but I don't want the 21st century to become Orwell's 1984. Just saying.  Like, can't people agree to disagree without being resorting to ad hominem attacks of coercion? I'm so sick of the "if you're not with me, you're against me" bullshit. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Of course, I agree with that. But I'm referring to things like "I don't agree with X politicians policies/beliefs" or "I don't agree with the person in power because it's hurting the economy" alone should not justify cancelling people. People are entitled to their opinions, but I don't want the 21st century to become Orwell's 1984. Just saying.  Like, can't people agree to disagree without being resorting to ad hominem attacks of coercion? I'm so sick of the "if you're not with me, you're against me" bullshit. But that's just my opinion.


context matters though - some topics are simply up to no debate whereas some topics it's okay to have different opinions on


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 13, 2021)

tsao said:


> context matters though - some topics are simply up to no debate whereas some topics it's okay to have different opinions on


Please forgive me for butting in here, but I would love to know which heading "blatant depiction of misandry" falls under.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Please forgive me for butting in here, but I would love to know which heading "blatant depiction of misandry" falls under.


nobody here was talking about the gerudo thing though, i was simply replying to the_randomizer


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 13, 2021)

tsao said:


> nobody here was talking about the gerudo thing though, i was simply replying to the_randomizer


I know, just curious, since not a lot of people talk about it.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I know, just curious, since not a lot of people talk about it.


I believe that any harmful topics (i.e. LGBTphobia, racial discrimination, gender-based discrimination) should be rather depicted with clear condemnation (especially story-wise, simple example - have a racist character be constantly shunned by others for being racist; to teach especially young players and give them a message "racism is bad")

but since your topic earlier talked about Gerudos, I am unable to tell whether that specific example is good or bad (because Zelda is not my cup of tea to be fair)

to sum it up: harmful topics in creations, be it games, tv series or anything else -  should be rather depicted with specific context so people won't have possible room for interpretation that creator(s) condone said behavior, and that shouldn't be up to debate, given that creators aren't forced to be very straightforward with their condemning - they can do it in a more subtle way, if their creation is targeted towards a bit more mature audience


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2021)

gaming is an absolute waste of time without any benefit at all and I think some people would be better without it


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> gaming is an absolute waste of time without any benefit at all and I think some people would be better without it


quite ironic considering it's a gaming forum


----------



## titan_tim (Sep 13, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: 
America will never be the powerhouse it used to be.
Also
Teleportation as an invention should never happen since it would destroy the world as we know it.


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 13, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: People have a right to be wrong.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

@ DinohScene Excuse me, why was my post removed? Censorship much?


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> @ DinohScene Excuse me, why was my post removed? Censorship much?


maybe because you're hating on a group of people for no reason?


----------



## smf (Sep 13, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Not agreeing with someone's political view shouldn't result in getting shat on verbally on social media.



I agree, this combative environment started by Trump has had lasting negative effects.

Shitting on someone online and then complaining about being shat on was a dumb move.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> @ DinohScene Excuse me, why was my post removed? Censorship much?



Cause it's a rubbish post which serves nothing but to shit on LGBT people.
Mind you, I'm homosexual :')


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Cause it's a rubbish post which serves nothing but to shit on LGBT people.
> Mind you, I'm homosexual :')


hello fellow gay


----------



## pucky (Sep 13, 2021)

Potato's make decently good pets.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Cause it's a rubbish post which serves nothing but to shit on LGBT people.
> Mind you, I'm homosexual :')


So you decide if my opinion is rubbish and I cannot post it?
This is a topic called "unpopular opinions" even ffs.  Hello Censorship.
My intent is not to hurt anyone, or illogically hate. It maybe an uncomfortable truth yes. Sometimes truth hurt I understand.
But that is not my responsibility, that is each one's owns.

I have nothing against homosexuals, lesbians etc. Then you are misconstruing my post. That is not the point at all.
Im talking about the movement. How it is used, why it was created,  and the effect it is having. and how distorted it has become.
And you censoring and silencing me will not change that.
Im appalled at your behaviour, from a moderator one should expect more.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> So you decide if my opinion is rubbish and I cannot post it?
> This is a topic called "unpopular opinions" even ffs.  Hello Censorship.
> My intent is not to hurt anyone, or illogically hate. It maybe an uncomfortable truth yes. Sometimes truth hurt I understand.
> But that is not my responsibility, that is each one's owns.
> ...



You shouldn't have signed up on a moderated forum if you're crying about censorship...


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> You shouldn't have signed up on a moderated forum if you're crying about censorship...


This topic then has 0 point. If one cannot voice their opinion.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> This topic then has 0 point. If one cannot voice their opinion.



One can voice their opinion within the rules of the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

pucky said:


> Potato's make decently good pets.


how to have a pet potato? i never am able to get one


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> One can voice their opinion within the rules of the forum.


I would think it be poor moderator ethics to just mod away everyone you disagree with.
Also what rule do you think I have broken?


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> I would think it be poor moderator ethics to just mod away everyone you disagree with.
> Also what rule do you think I have broken?


FYI trashing on quite a big group of people for solely existing is not really an opinion. Let people be and stop calling me or any other LGBT person a part of some twisted movement


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> I would think it be poor moderator ethics to just mod away everyone you disagree with.
> Also what rule do you think I have broken?



LGBT being a satanic mindcontrol?
Have you ever heard yourself talk?



			
				GBAtemp Terms & Rules said:
			
		

> Please show respect for all members at GBAtemp; new or old. Disparaging remarks towards others about race, gender, origin, handicap, age, sexual orientation, personal politics and religion will NOT be tolerated and will most likely be removed by staff. The poster will then be warned, suspended or banned (see the Warnings section below for more information on warnings).



Besides, moderator actions are not up for public debate.
Next one will be a warn.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> LGBT being a satanic mindcontrol?
> Have you ever heard yourself talk?
> 
> 
> ...


I understand what I am proposing is far out, and far reaching. But yet, if that is reality,(or not for that matter) Should one not be allowed to voice that? 
When you say have you ever heard yourself, talk, have you ever looked up anything what im saying before you just shut off?
Look up "singularity" and you'll find a great deal. Investigate satanism and luciferianism. Have you? Does it sound so far out that you won't even entertain the possibility there might be some thought in what I say?

I am not "Disparaging" towards any gender or sexual orientation. Im talking about the creational, political, psychological and sociological aspects about the movement and how it is used in a wider sense. Im not belittling anyone here. Im am pointing out there are negative aspects to this movement unforunately. But I love everyone, no matter what belief or distortion one might hold.
So I am not allowed to say anything negative about this movement? AT ALL? Very strange wouldn't you think?
There is good and bad in everything.
Also I did mention that while this movement is being used for negative purposes, there is validity in it, hijacked though.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> I understand what I am proposing is far out, and far reaching. But yet, if that is reality,(or not for that matter) Should one not be allowed to voice that?
> When you say have you ever heard yourself, talk, have you ever looked up anything what im saying before you just shut off?
> Look up "singularity" and you'll find a great deal. Investigate satanism and luciferianism. Have you? Does it sound so far out that you won't even entertain the possibility there might be some thought in what I say?
> 
> ...


you're literally being LGBTphobic. cut it out please, unless you're asking for some sort of punishment 
if i said that people like you are part of some twisted movement trying to destroy the order of society, would you be happy? I bet not.
especially considering the history of violence LGBT people had and have to endure all around the world, use your brain for once and turn on thinking


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

tsao said:


> you're literally being LGBTphobic. cut it out please, unless you're asking for some sort of punishment
> if i said that people like you are part of some twisted movement trying to destroy the order of society, would you be happy? I bet not.
> especially considering the history of violence LGBT people had and have to endure all around the world, use your brain for once and turn on thinking


Ofcourse I understand it could touch a nerve. And wether I or someone, would be functioning then from there on from negative ego or not in dealing with it. But what decides this all, is the exact nature and truth of the situation at hand.  Like I said very much possibly an uncomfortable truth.

Turn it around. What if there was a twisted movement. Distorting society? Would that make you happy? Wouldn't you want to know, even if you are part of it?
Don't try to brand me as a hater phobic etc.. I love every single person regardless. I don't agree with any violence on LBGT people obviously, and should stop! No matter how distorted or not. But that doesn't give the movement a "free card" for any criticism.
Just because someone is anti LBGT (which is a valid opinion) Or rather, im not so much anti LBGT, as im against the distorted aspects, in how it is used collectively and agenda wise.
Doesn't automatically mean they are a "hater" "phobic" etc. Maybe use better discernment to learn the difference. Otherwise it is akin to cult thinking very much


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> So I am not allowed to say anything negative about this movement? AT ALL? Very strange wouldn't you think?



There's a difference between voicing your opinion and pulling shit out of your arse.
Doing the latter will result in more post deletions :')


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Ofcourse I understand it could touch a nerve. And wether I or someone, would be functioning then from there on from negative ego or not in dealing with it. But what decides this all, is the exact nature and truth of the situation at hand.  Like I said very much possibly an uncomfortable truth.
> 
> Turn it around. What if there was a twisted movement. Distorting society? Would that make you happy? Wouldn't you want to know, even if you are part of it?
> Don't try to brand me as a hater phobic etc.. I love every single person regardless. I don't agree with any violence on LBGT people obviously, and should stop! No matter how distorted or not. But that doesn't give the movement a "free card" for any criticism.


"I love LGBT people" ...thus I bring more violence to the issue by calling it a twisted movement because they defy my close-minded and pathetic worldview on society.


you're quite a specimen.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

tsao said:


> "I love LGBT people" ...thus I bring more violence to the issue by calling it a twisted movement because they defy my close-minded and pathetic worldview on society.
> 
> you're quite a specimen.


You do understand, that by shining the light on something possibly negative is actually a loving thing to do?
Wether someone uses that opportunity from their negative ego to use for violence, is their own shallow mindedness, and responsibility.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> You do understand, that by shining the light on something possibly negative is actually a loving thing to do?
> Wether someone uses that opportunity from their negative ego to use for violence, is their own shallow mindedness, and responsibility.


oh hooo, here we go with this one. just like abusive parents saying they beat/mentally abuse their children because they love them?
you see, the sole fact that you are incapable of understanding why is your shit theory harmful shows you do not care about LGBT people at all.

you simply are violent.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

tsao said:


> oh hooo, here we go with this one. just like abusive parents saying they beat/mentally abuse their children because they love them?
> you see, the sole fact that you are incapable of understanding why is your shit theory harmful shows you do not care about LGBT people at all.
> you simply are violent.


Lmao, what. Your post has nothing to do with what I post. How did you came to that conclusion? Beating someone is the same as pointing out possibly negative information? You are being silly. Please check your reply.
No matter how much you want me to be "violent", I am not. Are you so hurt because i have something negative to say to this movement,  that you must brand my opinion as a "hater" and "violent".
From what wound are you speaking?


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Lmao, what. Your post has nothing to do with what I post. How did you came to that conclusion? Beating someone is the same as pointing out possibly negative information? You are being silly. Please check your reply.


your shitty theory just adds the oil to a huge fire of violence LGBT ppl have to face. just admit your fucking loss and go.
@DinohScene is there a way to warn this individual?


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 13, 2021)

tsao said:


> your shitty theory just adds the oil to a huge fire of violence LGBT ppl have to face. just admit your fucking loss and go.
> @DinohScene is there a way to warn this individual?


Wether you think it is a shitty theory or not is totally fine, it is the topic unpopular opinion after all. No surprise here.
I would note, you are throwing my opinion in the same lump as some other stuff that have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## pucky (Sep 13, 2021)

tsao said:


> how to have a pet potato? i never am able to get one


If i where to tell everyone, it wouldn't be unpopular anymore, so its classified :<


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2021)

Enough bickering now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2021)

Chrisssj2 said:


> This topic then has 0 point. If one cannot voice their opinion.



Counterargument, watching or playing sports from meathead/steroid addled athletes like football are a huge waste of time. Also sports athletes are in no way superheroes.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 13, 2021)

On cold days, I love to snuggle up in a sleeping bag.
Is that common? I have no idea.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 13, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> On cold days, I love to snuggle up in a sleeping bag.
> Is that common? I have no idea.


That's not really an opinion. You would have to say, snuggling in a sleeping bag on a cold day is lovely, which doesn't sound very controversial really.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2021)

All horror survival games are boring and lack variety


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 14, 2021)

tsao said:


> FYI trashing on quite a big group of people for solely existing is not really an opinion. Let people be and stop calling me or any other LGBT person a part of some twisted movement



There's a difference between individuals and political movements.
I believe the confusion is in the use of labels.
Just like not all black people are part of the BLM political movement, not all LGBT people agree with the politics of LGBT.
Gay people are not a monolith; they are individuals with their own perspectives. 
This is true of every individual. You shouldn't pigeon hole them. 

When Joe Biden said "if you don't vote for me, you ain't black" he demonstrated this mindset perfectly.
Black people are not one group; they are a collection of free thinking individuals.



chrisrlink said:


> i feel all trump supporters should banished to the shadow realm....er Mars, the Doom verson



Unpopular opinion: Hatred is hatred.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 14, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> There's a difference between individuals and political movements.
> I believe the confusion is in the use of labels.
> Just like not all black people are part of the BLM political movement, not all LGBT people agree with the politics of LGBT.
> Gay people are not a monolith; they are individuals with their own perspectives.
> ...


No way LGBT people don't share the same political stances???? /s

See, the problem is you calling LGBT a political movement. Thanks for proving you're a worthless conversation partner. 

If you're not LGBT then please stay the fuck away from the internal affairs of the community.
Thus being said, I also have a lot of criticism towards the community, but to call it a political statement or movement is simply an insult. My existence is not up to fucking debate, especially of political nature. I AM NOT A POLITICAL STATEMENT FOR YOU TO DEBATE ON.


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 14, 2021)

tsao said:


> No way LGBT people don't share the same political stances???? /s
> 
> See, the problem is you calling LGBT a political movement. Thanks for proving you're a worthless conversation partner.
> 
> ...



You don't seem to understand that we completely agree 
LGBT individuals are not a political movement.
However, the label LGBT is used by politicians because its a group label.
LGBT may be used to push any particular legislation, whether you as an individual LGBT agrees with it.
I think this is wrong. Our sexualities have no place in politics!
This happens with race, too. It's really unfortunate...

Unpopular opinion: Beer is better than wine.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Unpopular opinion: Beer is better than wine.



Unpopular opinion: Liquor is better then beer and wine period.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 14, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Unpopular opinion: Liquor is better then beer and wine period.


Unpopular opinion: Every kind of alcohol sucks


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2021)

tsao said:


> Unpopular opinion: Every kind of alcohol sucks




Can't say I disagree on that tbf.


----------



## linkenski (Sep 20, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I did a full playthrough of BotW (with "infinite" durability, infinite stamina, an online map, and using a save editor to place markers over 100 Korok Seeds at a time, along with maxing out all my raw resources - thereby removing the most egregious design mistakes/idiocy to the best of my ability), and...yeah, ugh.


Yeah... you just made the game worse by doing that. I get the complaints that weapon breakage is "annoying" but that is not my problem with the game at all, and if you make it infinite, you just remove the only thing making the game simulate the feeling of having to move from place to place because _you need to_. That's the reason behind making breakable equipment, the entire world is designed for it, so that the player is incentivized to break off the path they think they want to take when they suddenly get too underpowered and have to divert, thus discovering something they otherwise wouldn't. For all that the game does wrong in my book that design choice is not it. It's not the best execution but it serves a purpose.

What to me did NOT serve its purpose were the Shrines and how old they get really fast. It gets worse when you realize there are 20 exclusively dedicated to copy-pasted "Combat Trials" all of which are uninspired and suck but let's be honest, almost every Zelda game barring A Link to the Past or just the 2D games in general, have had moments outside of their brilliance where they faltered. What bothered me is that you're incentivized to explore this world _so that you can encounter these puzzle-shrines_, and they treat the dungeons themselves as a reward. In Skyward Sword, in Ocarina of Time, in Twilight Princess, in ALttP and so on, the dungeons _were not_ a reward in and of themselves. Neither were the exploration but I don't mind it if exploration is itself the attraction. What bothered me is that the _reason_ why the environment is "attractive" in the end is so you can bump into these prefab-ridden Shrines, all starting the same way, ending the same way, having a "level-editor" map inside them ranging from good to very dubious in design, and they all "reward" you with a generic stackable item and a common item in the form of a weapon. In odd Shrines you suddenly get a rare piece of armor, and this can also just be purchased, but at least that's something unique and _NEW_ to everything else you've seen. But it's just armor. It's not a Hookshot, it's not a Candle that can put things on fire at will, and it's not an Ocarina that can play songs and unlock secrets in areas you previously visited. No, _nothing_ that you _discover_ in BotW awards you with something relevatory. There is _nothing_ revelatory or progressive anywhere in Breath of the Wild. There's story beats but they're not very good, and there's NPCs and they somewhat remedy the game's blandness, and the world has great atmosphere... but that's just ambiance. The real MEAT of BotW is the Divine Beasts and the Shrines, and they're just not that rewarding to complete because they're not that memorable to go through, and that leaves you _just with an open-world environment_ where the primary fun is the traversal itself, and if you ask me the game is not actually that entertaining in that regard.

I totally get the claims that it's "revolutionary design" or "a new plateau for how video games should be made" yea, the climbing everything is a true novelty that breaks the conventions of all open world games... but this doesn't mean BotW as a self-fulfilling experience is good just because it's novel. Cuz to me it just ain't. I did not feel very excited at any point through this game. The most was the Divine Beasts, and some odd self-imposed challenges, but ultimately I was faced with a feeling that there is no reward anywhere in the game, and you have to be "okay with your own imaginary award" for completing something that challenged yourself. People IMHO vastly overestimate how much quality comes from that lone trait and most importantly to me, it just isn't why I used to play Zelda. I played the previous games starting with ALttP especially to get that true, fulfilling, experience of being on a heroic adventure in a video-game format, where the ending is the big culmination of a series of well-executed setpieces of exploration, level design and combat (typically from bosses), and the sense that it was a _perfectly composed_ video game. A game where every piece was designed in tandem with the others to give me a _real experience_, as if I'm the hero of that Lord of the Rings style movie story, and that entails going into dangerous places with environmental traps, evil creatures, a giant demonic boss lurking, and ultimately a really evil entity in the world that has to be defeated so my characters' loved ones and the world's people can be safe.

And to me, Breath of the WIld is _the first Zelda game ever_, which did not create that feeling. Instead it felt like Nintendo got excited by Minecraft and Far Cry, and said "Yeah, uh, THAT." A complete _nothing_-experience to me, where everything it boils down to was "did you enjoy sandboxing around?" and I've played enough Crysis Level Editor in 2008 to know that I don't get off on random physics simulations anymore. I don't care how the graphics look or how immersive the dynamics are, unless you put a finely crafted experience in front of me. And all BotW was, was "a giant land realized in 3D... with nothing special to do in it." Of any acclaimed "masterpiece" in games, it's the only game I came out of saying "Why do they praise this so much?"

EDIT: So I was about to test a mod for ME1 when I realized I had been unbanned from GBATemp today, and I ended up writing this to the Vigil Theme, which is why I got so pretentious and high flung with it.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 20, 2021)

linkenski said:


> Yeah... you just made the game worse by doing that. I get the complaints that weapon breakage is "annoying" but that is not my problem with the game at all, and if you make it infinite, you just remove the only thing making the game simulate the feeling of having to move from place to place because _you need to_. That's the reason behind making breakable equipment, the entire world is designed for it, so that the player is incentivized to break off the path they think they want to take when they suddenly get too underpowered and have to divert, thus discovering something they otherwise wouldn't. For all that the game does wrong in my book that design choice is not it. It's not the best execution but it serves a purpose.
> 
> What to me did NOT serve its purpose were the Shrines and how old they get really fast. It gets worse when you realize there are 20 exclusively dedicated to copy-pasted "Combat Trials" all of which are uninspired and suck but let's be honest, almost every Zelda game barring A Link to the Past or just the 2D games in general, have had moments outside of their brilliance where they faltered. What bothered me is that you're incentivized to explore this world _so that you can encounter these puzzle-shrines_, and they treat the dungeons themselves as a reward. In Skyward Sword, in Ocarina of Time, in Twilight Princess, in ALttP and so on, the dungeons _were not_ a reward in and of themselves. Neither were the exploration but I don't mind it if exploration is itself the attraction. What bothered me is that the _reason_ why the environment is "attractive" in the end is so you can bump into these prefab-ridden Shrines, all starting the same way, ending the same way, having a "level-editor" map inside them ranging from good to very dubious in design, and they all "reward" you with a generic stackable item and a common item in the form of a weapon. In odd Shrines you suddenly get a rare piece of armor, and this can also just be purchased, but at least that's something unique and _NEW_ to everything else you've seen. But it's just armor. It's not a Hookshot, it's not a Candle that can put things on fire at will, and it's not an Ocarina that can play songs and unlock secrets in areas you previously visited. No, _nothing_ that you _discover_ in BotW awards you with something relevatory. There is _nothing_ revelatory or progressive anywhere in Breath of the Wild. There's story beats but they're not very good, and there's NPCs and they somewhat remedy the game's blandness, and the world has great atmosphere... but that's just ambiance. The real MEAT of BotW is the Divine Beasts and the Shrines, and they're just not that rewarding to complete because they're not that memorable to go through, and that leaves you _just with an open-world environment_ where the primary fun is the traversal itself, and if you ask me the game is not actually that entertaining in that regard.
> 
> ...


About weapon (and shield) fragility...the existence of Assassin's Creed Origins (and Odyssey too, I guess, but Origins is just a better game overall I feel) completely debunks any reason for fragility. 
In Origins, there's a bunch of different weapon types, far more than sword/greatsword/axe/spear/bow, and the player is incentivised to keep switching between them and to use newly-earned weapons because they have higher attack ratings or are better for combatting a certain enemy, or because they have awesome skills attached - the player is never *forced* to change because their stuff breaks.
If the player likes a certain piece of equipment, they can pay a smithy to increase its rating.

I like AC: Origins' implementation far better because it does not frustrate the player.


----------



## linkenski (Sep 20, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> About weapon (and shield) fragility...the existence of Assassin's Creed Origins (and Odyssey too, I guess, but Origins is just a better game overall I feel) completely debunks any reason for fragility.
> In Origins, there's a bunch of different weapon types, far more than sword/greatsword/axe/spear/bow, and the player is incentivised to keep switching between them and to use newly-earned weapons because they have higher attack ratings or are better for combatting a certain enemy, or because they have awesome skills attached - the player is never *forced* to change because their stuff breaks.
> If the player likes a certain piece of equipment, they can pay a smithy to increase its rating.
> 
> I like AC: Origins' implementation far better because it does not frustrate the player.


The point was that the breaking equipment means you're forced to not always stay on the path you were headed. Losing the things that make you competent against enemies means you're more likely to veer off-path and go left instead of forward, then see something new that you otherwise wouldn't have, because you were looking for new weapons to sustain your survival as you head to the place you need to go to.

And I think that's a good idea. It wasn't trying to be what other typical character action combats are where it's about skills and upgrades, they wanted weapons to be disposable and that's okay. The issue is that they made the world itself the only reward for exploring, as in, yeah cool, grass is green, there's a desert, a volcano. I can climb, yay. But nowhere you go you actually see something truly unique that's different from what you saw on the Great Plateau, not really. The game exhausts itself of creative surprises by building everything into recreational systems and then loading the world up with prefabs and just nothing but prefabs and hand-crafted geometry. There's no wall you bomb and suddenly "wow there's a full Skyward Sword tier main dungeon here!", there's no one-off boss somewhere in the world. No ancient dragon in the pit of a volcano not seen anywhere in the game, that guards an item as unique as the Hookshot. They IMHO failed to take what Zelda used to be and recreate it as a free open world game. They _abandoned_ almost everything that defined Zelda, which is the progressive gameplay experience which tells an epic heroic story of growth, and excused it into "Well... you _grow_ by becoming _better at using the mechanics to your liking!_" and, "Well... you _grow by upping your hearts and stacking up on items and gear!"_ and... No! I don't. I get bored by it. It's nothing new to gaming. Great, you have a sandbox. Recreational gameplay. But if I want that I play multiplayer games. I'm fed up with singleplayer titles where the goal is to exhaust the content of a giant map with "stuff" in it, and it isn't what Zelda was in the past.

Zelda invited you in with like "wow, epic exploration and adventure" but then the surprise was the dungeons and bosses, and how creative they were, and then by completing the content you were awarded with a story that had a beginning, middle and end, and whether you thought it was deep or not is subservient to the fact that it had all the right moodswings a story needs. A premise to show the peaceful world fall apart, a middle to show that progress isn't made without risk and setbacks, and a climax to show you pwning whoever orchestrated all the sadness in the world, and come out showing Link redefined as a hero of legend.

In BotW, everything just felt fucking static, man. It just wasn't memorable. The exploration itself definitely had moments where I was just enjoying myself and I remember that... but unlike the majority of its fans and gullible critics, I don't think of that experience as genre-defining or masterpiece-tier. To me it was just average, and I desperately wanted the game to have some kind of secret or something _more_ that was going to fool me, something I wouldn't see coming, and it just didn't. 10 hours in, you've seen the great plateau, you've seen enough Shrines to get bored of them, you've seen the dragon gods fly by more than twice to realize it's nothing special, and you've slain 2-3 "minibosses" at random, entered a Divine Beast, maybe been to Hyrule Castle etc. and at that point, _you can tell_ that the game has nothing feature-wise beyond what has already been revealed, and the real disappointment is that _it really didn't_. There was _nothing_ interesting within the game's longevity. It's twice as long to beat with all the "main" content as previous titles even Skyward Sword which clocked at 50 hours for me, and while I agree that TP/SS made the format too walkthrough-driven, I ultimately liked them more than this because they kept subverting your expectations even when you thought the formula had become predictable. It is all about execution.

I get why people like BotW for the freedom and "open air" approach... but again, to me that factor alone doesn't make it a masterpiece. In execution, in its longevity, it's a painfully average game which has potential but as far as BotW1 goes, it really was just average and far below the quality of the last 4-5 mainline titles. It was not the same kind of christmas-esque event to play through it for me, as the other games were.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 20, 2021)

I think the Popeye's Chicken Sandwich is over hyped, over marketed and disappointing compared to other chicken sandwiches that exist on the market.

Apparently that's an unpopular opinion.



elk1007 said:


> I believe the confusion is in the use of labels..



I believe this as well, the world today is too reliant on labels and feeling the need to advertise them, not to proudly wear them on your sleeve but to just make you a simple equation that can be grouped together on some math problem or algorithm for the need of graphs or marketing. Outside of these they do not benefit the individual and often at times can be abused more than not. 

I just miss the days when people just did not care about labels or the need of them. I would rather have that and just have people just be happy with themselves and their own personal discoveries than to worry about labels, groupings and lets be honest here, mathematical segregation of folks using ideology as a means to better sell things to you. That's all its about anymore really.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Sep 21, 2021)

Donald Trump is a good guy


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 21, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> Donald Trump is a good guy



The thread is titled "Unpopular Opinions 2.0", not "Things You Can't Say in Public"


----------



## Teslas Fate (Sep 21, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> The thread is titled "Unpopular Opinions 2.0", not "Things You Can't Say in Public"


You're right it is called "Unpopular Opinions 2.0" so is that yours? I'll have you know that it wouldn't be an opinion if someone agrees.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2021)

People who unironically believe and reference socio sexual hierarchy shouldn’t be taken seriously.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 28, 2021)

Falafels>>>Matzah


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2021)

The Xbox controller d-pad is too clicking and utter crap when it comes to retro games/emulation. The 8bit SN30 Pro+ has an infinitely superior layout for PC games as well. 
Also, people should be able to voice their political views whenever they hell they want on forums, subreddits, etc


----------



## Drak0rex (Oct 6, 2021)

Suicide is the answer to all life's problems


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> Suicide is the answer to all life's problems


Not really, it just means you aren't around to deal with them anymore.


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 6, 2021)

FF9 > FF7


----------



## Drak0rex (Oct 6, 2021)

smf said:


> Not really, it just means you aren't around to deal with them anymore.


Exactly. The answer to life is anti-life


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> Exactly. The answer to life is anti-life


I became eternal, all my problems will disappear eventually.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2021)

Cloud gaming and forced always online DRM are both bullshit concepts that screw people over with data caps and/or bad internet. Cloud gaming was a mistake.


----------



## MSX (Oct 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Cloud gaming and forced always online DRM are both bullshit concepts that screw people over with data caps and/or bad internet. Cloud gaming was a mistake.


This is a thread for unpopular opinions, sir. Not facts.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2021)

MSX said:


> This is a thread for unpopular opinions, sir. Not facts.



All jokes aside, some people legit defend cloud gaming as a viable method of future proofing


----------



## Drak0rex (Oct 7, 2021)

If you had a portal gun, the first thing you'd do is figure out a way to fuck yourself.


----------



## BananaGaurdian11 (Oct 14, 2021)

Cryoraptor said:


> Seeing as the last one got closed because of edgelords, let's start a new one!


3DS > Any other console or PC


----------



## BananaGaurdian11 (Oct 14, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Star Wars is the most overrated property of all time.
> Cheating in online games is fun, especially for games where you never get banned for it.
> ...



I agree with most of these but disliking Star Wars is against my religion. Also, How do you know what using a diaper feels like? You can't remember things until you're 2-3 years old.


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 14, 2021)

When gbatemp want become like reddit:


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mixer shutting down was a bad, if not terrible idea.
Cloud gaming can work, but the technology needs to develop at least a little more in that specific area. 
Battle Network was the peak of Megaman.
If I do get a PS4, I'm getting either an OG or (more likely) a Pro model. 
PS4 CFW should be more of a thing.
Gender studies, along with ""Social Justice"" studies, are utter garbage pieces of pseudoscience. 
There should have been at least a couple of Guitar Hero games on the PS4, Xbox One, and Wii U. 
The ADL, Simon Wiesenthal Center (or should I say, Weaselfuckhead Center), and SPLC are full-time vile hypocrites and liars.
There needs to be a more viable alternative to Nexusmods, seeing as most of the mods there nowadays are either idiot SJWs, dull-minded nitwits, or half-wits who often love to flex their mod authority


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 14, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> Exactly. The answer to life is anti-life


A zombie apocalypse it is then.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 16, 2021)

BananaGaurdian11 said:


> Also, How do you know what using a diaper feels like? You can't remember things until you're 2-3 years old.


Who says it's been that long? 



Adult diapers FTW!


----------



## BananaGaurdian11 (Oct 17, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Who says it's been that long?
> View attachment 280093
> Adult diapers FTW!



... Do they feel good? I want an in depth description because now I am sort of confused

You can DM me if necessary.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 17, 2021)

BananaGaurdian11 said:


> ... Do they feel good? I want an in depth description because now I am sort of confused
> 
> You can DM me if necessary.


Compared to underwear, they're warm, soft, and thick. You never have to stop what you're doing for a bathroom break. A high-quality diaper is so absorbant, that you can use it multiple times before you have to change it. Your mind is at ease, and these feelings (along with the cute designs) bring you back to your childhood, when everything was simpler.

I'm not incontinent or anything, but diapers are much more enjoyable to me than toilets. After I stopped having accidents as a kid, I began to miss diapers, and would secretly indulge myself whenever an opportunity presented itself.


----------



## Drak0rex (Oct 17, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Compared to underwear, they're warm, soft, and thick. You never have to stop what you're doing for a bathroom break. A high-quality diaper is so absorbant, that you can use it multiple times before you have to change it. Your mind is at ease, and these feelings (along with the cute designs) bring you back to your childhood, when everything was simpler.
> 
> I'm not incontinent or anything, but diapers are much more enjoyable to me than toilets. After I stopped having accidents as a kid, I began to miss diapers, and would secretly indulge myself whenever an opportunity presented itself.


Who doesn't enjoy sitting in one's own excrement for hours on end, and  getting diaper rash, with feces squishing around between their butt cheeks, amirite?


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 17, 2021)

Pineapple belongs on pizza.


----------



## MSX (Oct 18, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Battle Network was the peak of Megaman.


A man of culture I see.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 2, 2021)

It still boggles my mind why the PS4 usually can't play games, even physical on-disc games, without going through an installation routine. Not even the later PS3 models did this, nor did the PS Vita.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 8, 2022)

Can I still bump this, or is this considered too old...?

Genshin Impact would be a much better game _without_ the premium bullshit, like resin and "Wishes" (loot boxes) and the premium currencies and ultra-rare item/character acquisition. If it had none-a that shit, and just charged $60 up-front or like $10 monthly, it'd be a game I'd at least have a semblance of interest in trying out, just like how I tried out BotW in 2020 or something.


----------



## Norris (Apr 8, 2022)

the switch is overrated


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Apr 8, 2022)

Recycling has become a pointless endeavor in our country since it can no longer be profited from. Therefore all modern changes of recycling practices as of late is to undercut the definition of what is recyclable anymore because its just not worth processing now. 

Also If you are going to put a ban on plastic bags and shit in your state, don't do it unless you have a reasonable go to solution you plan on offering people for free just as the bags were. If you can't offer that or find a reasonable solution for everyone after the ban you are just going to create more problems than solutions.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2022)

The Witcher 3 and all CDPR games are only okay at best, nowhere near as good as people say they are


----------



## Norris (Apr 9, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> The Witcher 3 and all CDPR games are only okay at best, nowhere near as good as people say they are


Tell that to gamingcj


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 9, 2022)

Norris said:


> Tell that to gamingcj



Nah I'm good


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 9, 2022)

Norris said:


> Tell that to gamingcj


but... but... hidden gems...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 9, 2022)

Here's another one:

Assassins Creed games were so much better before that tacked on RPG bullshit was forced into them.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 9, 2022)

Cloud gaming is a mixed bag at best for now.

#Metoo is a crock of bullshit and a giant manipulative scam meant to twist justice to the favor of the accuser.
Samantha Bee is a shitty comedian.

The "Progress" flag was never needed, and is fucking tacky as well as being somewhat drab and dull in its design. 

Costello is very often one-sided towards Russia being the king of misinformation. In truth, The Russian government is indeed plagued with corruption on many levels, especially at the federal tier, however, its at times overblown. At the same time, Costello nowadays doesn't say much about  Xi "asshole meglomaniac bastard" Xinping and the so-called ""people's congress"" over at Beijing, along with the Mainland Chinese government's deliberate imprisonment, physical assault and killing of many Uighurs in "Thought Transformation"  camps that could be considered to be modern-day Laogai.  As much as I don't like Vlad Putin overall, the sanctions involving oil, diamonds, and most technology from the US, Canada, and the EU member Nations are at best cheap tricks. Costello might be in love with his social credit score in case he moves to Beijing or Shanghai.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 9, 2022)

People don't allow you to voice your opinions if it dares goes against the norm without acting like a whiny bitch about it on social media. Like, I get it, some opinions aren't going to be liked by everyone, esp. when it's about sensitive political topics, but last I checked, the Third Reich phased out after WWII, so yeah. Political discussions only sow discord and hatred and do absolutely fuck all for solving issues.


----------



## Norris (Apr 10, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> Cloud gaming is a mixed bag at best for now.
> 
> #Metoo is a crock of bullshit and a giant manipulative scam meant to twist justice to the favor of the accuser.
> Samantha Bee is a shitty comedian.
> ...


I think you don't like me too cause your rapist and if your not a rape victim then please shut the fuck up about metoo it's nothing to do with you privileged scum


----------



## Norris (Apr 10, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> People don't allow you to voice your opinions if it dares goes against the norm without acting like a whiny bitch about it on social media. Like, I get it, some opinions aren't going to be liked by everyone, esp. when it's about sensitive political topics, but last I checked, the Third Reich phased out after WWII, so yeah. Political discussions only sow discord and hatred and do absolutely fuck all for solving issues.


Says the furry


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2022)

Norris said:


> Says the furry


Aww did i strike a nerve? Cry more, effing Liberal troll. Gtfo.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> effing


Somewhat off-topic, but what is the point of censoring or avoiding to say the word "fucking" when instead one says "effing" that in the end is intended to mean exactly the same, just a replacement to sound "not as bad".... But "not as bad" how? It is the same effucking thing if the intended meaning is the same! This very common practice puzzles me, I don't see the point.

So I guess my unpopular opinion is that replacing "bad words" with made up words that are meant to mean the same is pointless and gives me an unpleasant awkward feeling.

PS: regarding the actual post I am replying to, I don't have any opinion about it and I really don't want anything to do with the potential flame war starting there. I am just using it as an example for this practice.

PS2: Also this practice is very common and very extended, so don't take it as a comment on the user doing the post above, but as a comment on society. It is not personal.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 10, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Somewhat off-topic, but what is the point of censoring or avoiding to say the word "fucking" when instead one says "effing" that in the end is intended to mean exactly the same, just a replacement to sound "not as bad".... But "not as bad" how? It is the same effucking thing if the intended meaning is the same! This very common practice puzzles me, I don't see the point.
> 
> So I guess my unpopular opinion is that replacing "bad words" with made up words that are meant to mean the same is pointless and gives me an unpleasant awkward feeling.
> 
> PS2: Also this practice is very common and very extended, so don't take it as a comment on the user doing the post above, but as a comment on society. It is not personal.


I always had to type 'fukkin' as my main forum, that I used for about 15 years, censored naughty words (ended up with flock, cake and twirp if I remember haha) and it's kinda stuck with me since, so there's that...
But agreed with effing hehe: sounds like an upper class Brit in a mood: 'Oh by the jolly effing nora, one is awfully effing cheesed off wot wot!'


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 10, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Somewhat off-topic, but what is the point of censoring or avoiding to say the word "fucking" when instead one says "effing" that in the end is intended to mean exactly the same, just a replacement to sound "not as bad".... But "not as bad" how? It is the same effucking thing if the intended meaning is the same! This very common practice puzzles me, I don't see the point.
> 
> So I guess my unpopular opinion is that replacing "bad words" with made up words that are meant to mean the same is pointless and gives me an unpleasant awkward feeling.
> 
> ...


Well, using the actual word too liberally would forcibly give media a higher age rating, since it's like referring to a sexual act or something, so they need to substitute it for 'milder' alternatives; this is why Ryuji Sakamoto in Persona 5/Royal only ever says "effing", and only gets a proper "fucking" once in P5 Strikers - for example.

Never did like MeToo; to me, it's incredibly sexist, and aims to punish men based off some girl's word - even anonymous claims are taken seriously, when by their very nature they cannot be substantiated with actual evidence of wrongdoing. MeToo doesn't allow the men to defend themselves either.
Mob justice with sexism thrown in. I cannot wait for this to die.

Oh, and women pretty much always look more appealing in skirts and dresses than in jeans or shorts; the latter are just too masculine for their feminine bodies, in my opinion.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Never did like MeToo; to me, it's incredibly sexist, and aims to punish men based off some girl's word - even anonymous claims are taken seriously, when by their very nature they cannot be substantiated with actual evidence of wrongdoing. MeToo doesn't allow the men to defend themselves either.
> Mob justice with sexism thrown in. I cannot wait for this to die.


I don't think it is about MeToo in particular, but really about cancel culture in general.
It's judgment without trial, mere witch hunting. It opens a rift, a divide in society, disallows conversation and diversity of points of views to be shared and analysed. It is dictatorial and promotes destruction of society from the inside instead of looking for solutions and self improvement. It is the worst trend of the last decade.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2022)

I honestly wish the MeToo movement and BLM were more successful. As a victim of sexual assault and abuse, I wish I did come forward and reported them, but it’s too late now. I wish my attempts to talk about what happened to me weren’t shut down as “you were in a relationship with them” and treated like that’s an automatic consent. People treat “metoo” as “cancel culture” but honestly that’s fucked up. Sure, there were some bad apples but seems like there are far more honest people than the bad apples. It’s frustrating that people treat everyone as dishonest just because a few people were taking advantage of the movement. I also wish BLM was more successful and started seeing more progress being made. Sure there’s some progress but a lot of it is superficial and not actually helping fix the system. It’s mostly “we did this!” while trying to push things back to the status quo. I also honestly feel like cis men hold their opinions in higher regard to everyone else.  The amount of times I’ve argued with a cis dude about matters they don’t understand is staggering. I am going to be real here, cis dudes don’t understand half the shit they will argue with me over. Like transphobia? That’s something I deal with every single day. I don’t need some dude mansplaining to me something I deal with. I am always open to criticism but it’s shitty when some dude feels the need to correct me and be wrong af while doing so. Also cis isn’t a slur.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 12, 2022)

On a lighter note:

Galarian forms of Pokémon. Why?

Alolan forms made a lot of sense. Hawaii is completely secluded away from the rest of the world and what life forms live there are completely different from what you'd see elsewhere. Consequently it makes a lot of sense that the same species may look very different in Alola compared to other regions. But Galar is *right next* to Kalos (and therefore the rest of the continent)! There is no reason whatsoever why different species would look so wildly different in Galar compared to Kalos, or even any of the Japan regions.

Hisuian forms make *some* sense at least, given that the setting of the game happens several hundred years in the past, but evolution irl wouldn't happen that quickly. You can somewhat explain that, given how quickly Pokémon can evolve to adapt to their environment compared to real life animals, so there can at least be a lore reason to explain why certain species could have evolved to look vastly different in the meantime. Galar doesn't have anything though, and you can bet that the next ones will have regional forms that make just as little sense.

It was cool the first time, and it went really well with the setting of the games, but at this point they're just milking it. It's just a lazy way to make "new" Pokémon without having to actually spend time designing new ones.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't know why shows like  Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad or the Walking Dead are so popular. Like, wow, zombies, drugs and people in a fictional Middle Ages setting having sex with their cousins. How original.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 12, 2022)

Having a 5-2 work-break day week is horribly unbalanced and draining; it should be 4-3, with Wednesday being the additional break day.

Also, it should be criminal to allow for back-to-back work meetings; at least give people 10 min breaks to mentally unwind or finish off business relating to the previous meeting (e.g. finish writing notes and save).

Oh, and organising a demonstration or meeting for a set amount of time (30 min, 1 hr, 2 hrs, whatever) then going over that allocated time because you keep going on tangents is incredibly poor form. You might like talking and explaining, but goddammit I've either got lunch to eat or other work things to do, so keep to the allocated time slot!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 12, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't know why shows like  Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad or the Walking Dead are so popular. Like, wow, zombies, drugs and people in a fictional Middle Ages setting having sex with their cousins. How original.


I don't see the value in TV shows, honestly. I especially dislike live-action shows; I just prefer the variety of styles and stuff animation brings.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 12, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Having a 5-2 work-break day week is horribly unbalanced and draining; it should be 4-3, with Wednesday being the additional break day.


Personally I'm fine with 3-1-2-1, with Saturday and Wednesday as days off. Most places can't really accomodate for that though. Which is silly considering that it doesn't even change the amount of hours worked per week, so the end result is the same.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Apr 12, 2022)

All social networks should be terminated and never return.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 12, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Personally I'm fine with 3-1-2-1, with Saturday and Wednesday as days off. Most places can't really accomodate for that though. Which is silly considering that it doesn't even change the amount of hours worked per week, so the end result is the same.


3-1-2-1?
So...work on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, rest on Thursday, work on Friday and Saturday, rest on Sunday? Then how would Sat and Wed be the "days off"?


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 12, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> 3-1-2-1?
> So...work on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, rest on Thursday, work on Friday and Saturday, rest on Sunday? Then how would Sat and Wed be the "days off"?


Week starts on Sundays in my part of the world, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 12, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Week starts on Sundays in my part of the world, sorry for the confusion.


Oh, okay. It's just that it's never made sense to me, since Sat+Sun is typically called the "week_end_" which implies they're the last days of the week, instead of one of 'em being the start of the week; further, Monday is typically the first work day, so it should be the first day too.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 12, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Oh, okay. It's just that it's never made sense to me, since Sat+Sun is typically called the "week_end_" which implies they're the last days of the week, instead of one of 'em being the start of the week; further, Monday is typically the first work day, so it should be the first day too.


On the other hand, this way, the weekends are at each end of the week


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 13, 2022)

Norris said:


> I think you don't like me too cause your rapist and if your not a rape victim then please shut the fuck up about metoo it's nothing to do with you privileged scum


>STFU I DON'T LIKE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING, PRIVILIGED SCUM! YOU MUST BE A RAPIST!
I never liked you to begin with, fuckwad. Yup, typical self-victimization, narcissism, self-absorbed attitude and general shit-flinging from Norris and other dumbass airheads from twitter, tumblr, Tiktok, and many parts of Discord. You claim that you don't have a tumblr nor a twitter' yeah because lying isn't possible! How "brave" and "progressive" of you and your comrade assclowns who follow the often rote memorization standards and one-size fits-all mentality of not only ""Common Core"", but also the lie that modern humans, regardless of what part of the world they come from, have no non-social differences beyond skin color, hair texture, eye color, and height. Plus, taking someone's testimony by their word and only their word, and only their word as truth is stupidity and utter gullibility.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 13, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> On the other hand, this way, the weekends are at each end of the week


...I suppose? When you put it that way, it does make some sense...hmm...


----------



## Norris (Apr 13, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> >STFU I DON'T LIKE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING, PRIVILIGED SCUM! YOU MUST BE A RAPIST!
> I never liked you to begin with, fuckwad. Yup, typical self-victimization, narcissism, self-absorbed attitude and general shit-flinging from Norris and other dumbass airheads from twitter, tumblr, Tiktok, and many parts of Discord. You claim that you don't have a tumblr nor a twitter' yeah because lying isn't possible! How "brave" and "progressive" of you and your comrade assclowns who follow the often rote memorization standards and one-size fits-all mentality of not only ""Common Core"", but also the lie that modern humans, regardless of what part of the world they come from, have no non-social differences beyond skin color, hair texture, eye color, and height. Plus, taking someone's testimony by their word and only their word, and only their word as truth is stupidity and utter gullibility.


You typed a lot of words when you could have just said I get no bitches


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 14, 2022)

Norris said:


> You typed a lot of words when you could have just said I get no bitches


That's not relevant to the argument, nor is it a valid argument point, oh projecting usefool. Ah, yes, like clockwork. You clearly don't care about rationally debating nor respecting others' points of view different from yours. You bitch and moan about how most, if not all of the people who wrote the constitution were wife-beating (something that was typically more common back in those days than in the past 30-40 years) "racists" (which is indeed true to an extent at least, never mind that the word "racist" is just another word that, like "chud" and "fascist", is moronically thrown back and forth by goons such as you). Yes, you sure have a MAJOR chip on your shoulder for them, viewing them as little more than vile folks who oppressed others. Similar to your hateboner for Trump (who BTW is only about 2% better than Hillary "Butcher of Benghazi" Clinton). Never mind that the term "racism" didn't exist until about the mid-18th to early 19th century, and it originally had nothing to do with hatred nor bigotry on the basis of race, and was simply a scientific term. Lastly, most of the black Africans who got sent off in the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade to places such as the Caribbean, Brazil, or the 13 Colonies (later the early United States until the 1807 cutoff in the Constitution) were the losers of their respective tribal communities via already having been enslaved, or were guilty of certain crime or crimes in their culture(s). Most of the rest were captured Prisoners of War from rival ethnic groups. Enjoy your last reply from me




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Norris (Apr 15, 2022)

Megadriver94 said:


> That's not relevant to the argument, nor is it a valid argument point, oh projecting usefool. Ah, yes, like clockwork. You clearly don't care about rationally debating nor respecting others' points of view different from yours. You bitch and moan about how most, if not all of the people who wrote the constitution were wife-beating (something that was typically more common back in those days than in the past 30-40 years) "racists" (which is indeed true to an extent at least, never mind that the word "racist" is just another word that, like "chud" and "fascist", is moronically thrown back and forth by goons such as you). Yes, you sure have a MAJOR chip on your shoulder for them, viewing them as little more than vile folks who oppressed others. Similar to your hateboner for Trump (who BTW is only about 2% better than Hillary "Butcher of Benghazi" Clinton). Never mind that the term "racism" didn't exist until about the mid-18th to early 19th century, and it originally had nothing to do with hatred nor bigotry on the basis of race, and was simply a scientific term. Lastly, most of the black Africans who got sent off in the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade to places such as the Caribbean, Brazil, or the 13 Colonies (later the early United States until the 1807 cutoff in the Constitution) were the losers of their respective tribal communities via already having been enslaved, or were guilty of certain crime or crimes in their culture(s). Most of the rest were captured Prisoners of War from rival ethnic groups. Enjoy your last reply from me
> View attachment 306204


Jeez go outside get a life


----------

